# 189 Invitations: April 2020



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

To all those who are expecting an invite in March round all the best.

and to those looking forward to April 2020 round. :fingerscrossed:

Cheers


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

When they do the draw 10th or 11th?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vsh2589 said:


> When they do the draw 10th or 11th?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


10th 6.30pm india time
Technically 11th 0.00 am Australia time 

Cheers


----------



## ICT business analyst (Feb 18, 2020)

So what I have calculated for the prediction of my expected invitation round through FA document released in 20/01/2020 is as followings:


12619(75)	10321(80)	9851(85)	7136(90)	1615(95)	25(100)	46(105)

I sum up all the pointers of the occupations in the list and got those numbers.

Considering I am on the 85 points with ICT business analyst occupation, I should be able to expect an invitation after all the above pointers got invitations which are 8822 invitations(46+25+1615+7136) + those have earlier DOI than mine.

I am aware of some of occupations have less portion of invitation, however i guess I can have a brief picture of how many people are actually above me. My expectation for an 189 invitation is pretty much low as remaining invitations for 2019-2020 is 7462(not included march round)(18652 - 6000(New Zealand) = 12652 - past invitations from July to Feb).

Please share If anyone has better view of invitation trend with actual data.

Cheers.


----------



## malithloki (Aug 30, 2016)

Damn. So March is going without any significant invites ?


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

malithloki said:


> Damn. So March is going without any significant invites?


We are yet to see the invitation round for March, as this did not happen yesterday night as well.

To answer your question, well there should be some invitations, but don't know the scale of it.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

razer said:


> We are yet to see the invitation round for March, as this did not happen yesterday night as well.
> 
> To answer your question, well there should be some invitations, but don't know the scale of it.


There is only 1 person who claimed to have received an invite for 491 on 11th March in the 189 March thread.

Nobody knows whether the round has taken place or not. Maybe it was a super small round.


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

Mr. said:


> There is only 1 person who claimed to have received an invite for 491 on 11th March in the 189 March thread.
> 
> Nobody knows whether the round has taken place or not. Maybe it was a super small round.


True, I was trying to open the attached proof from that person. However, I couldn't open the image.

I think we have to agree with ISCAH as they have confirmed with DIBP. 

What we can do is to expect an invitation round for March as they confirmed.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Mr. said:


> There is only 1 person who claimed to have received an invite for 491 on 11th March in the 189 March thread.
> 
> Nobody knows whether the round has taken place or not. Maybe it was a super small round.


I don't think there was a round at all. No one (from that one exceptional 491'er) has come out yet to confirm.


----------



## baiken (Mar 1, 2020)

let us keep our hopes up! we know for a fact that invites will be coming soon enough!


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

I really like your confident mate, I have applied on the same occupation 263111 with 90 points for 189 and 95 for 190 but loosing hope now as I have less than 2 months left of my visa 😞



baiken said:


> let us keep our hopes up! we know for a fact that invites will be coming soon enough!


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Initial information about March round looks good.


----------



## JasSC (Feb 11, 2020)

Do you know the latest cut off dates for march round for accountants? The latest I have seen is 30/05/19


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

JasSC said:


> Do you know the latest cut off dates for march round for accountants? The latest I have seen is 30/05/19


I know somebody who got invited with a DOE of 03/06/2019


----------



## JasSC (Feb 11, 2020)

Hopefully, we get more info as the day progresses.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

JasSC said:


> Hopefully, we get more info as the day progresses.


somebody with 10 June did not get an invite


----------



## JasSC (Feb 11, 2020)

Oh well, currently going at a pace of clearing 3 weeks per round for accountants. Hopefully, they don't slow down in coming months.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

JasSC said:


> Oh well, currently going at a pace of clearing 3 weeks per round for accountants. Hopefully, they don't slow down in coming months.


We can only hope. 

What is your DOE ??


----------



## JasSC (Feb 11, 2020)

95 points and EOI 07/09/2019
Might take up to 3-4 months to get an invite.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

ICT business analyst said:


> So what I have calculated for the prediction of my expected invitation round through FA document released in 20/01/2020 is as followings:
> 
> 
> 12619(75)	10321(80)	9851(85)	7136(90)	1615(95)	25(100)	46(105)
> ...


Hey, 
Can you please share the FOI or Share Number of EOI for 2611 - 85/90/95 please


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

ICT business analyst said:


> So what I have calculated for the prediction of my expected invitation round through FA document released in 20/01/2020 is as followings:
> 
> 
> 12619(75)	10321(80)	9851(85)	7136(90)	1615(95)	25(100)	46(105)
> ...


You need to calculate all the 90 pointers before you. Just your occupation 90 pointers need to get cleared.


----------



## Rajesh533 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi All - When will be the next round ? on April 9th or 13th? as they have holidays on 10th and 11th April.

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

Rajesh533 said:


> Hi All - When will be the next round ? on April 9th or 13th? as they have holidays on 10th and 11th April.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajesh


Invites are sent out 11th of each month. However, dates are subject to change as evident from Jan and March round this year. 
Good Friday and Easter Holidays have nothing to do with Skillselect invitations.


----------



## Rosariodso (Oct 12, 2019)

Hi All, I have 85 points for 189 EOI, and DOE is 04th September 2019. Occupation - Software engineer, do you have any idea when can I expect invite,, I am not able to get clear picture from ISCAH website. I am interested to know how many candidates are with 85 points in my occupation. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Rosariodso said:


> Hi All, I have 85 points for 189 EOI, and DOE is 04th September 2019. Occupation - Software engineer, do you have any idea when can I expect invite,, I am not able to get clear picture from ISCAH website. I am interested to know how many candidates are with 85 points in my occupation. Thanks in advance.


I'm at 85 points with April 2019 DOE and I doubt if we will ever get it.

As per ISCAH 24th (possibly 29th) January 2020 was the last 90 pointer to get an invite in this month's round of 1500 invitations. So till April round we will have 2 and a half months of 90 pointers to overcome which roughly means another 1500 invites.

Since the last 3 rounds (1000, 1000, 1500) were considerably big, I'm assuming they will issue very less invites for the last remaining quarter of the year. Maybe only 100 invites. So we will be stuck in this never ending loop forever.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

Rosariodso said:


> Hi All, I have 85 points for 189 EOI, and DOE is 04th September 2019. Occupation - Software engineer, do you have any idea when can I expect invite,, I am not able to get clear picture from ISCAH website. I am interested to know how many candidates are with 85 points in my occupation. Thanks in advance.


According to iscah, if DoHA starts inviting [email protected], the earlier date of effect that will get invited is 13/02/2019. 
https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/March2020results.png

Since your DOE is 04/09/2019 and as per FOI released for Pro-Rata Occupations as of 06/09/2019, there were ~3200 EOI'[email protected] waiting in queue.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190900364-document-released.PDF

However, the good sign is most of the 90P have been cleared as evident from the march round with latest DOE for 2613 being 29/[email protected] If they maintain the same number of invites for the rest of this financial year (Hopefully~1000-1200 invitations/month). You have a good chance to get the invite within the end of this year or the first quarter of next year.


----------



## Rosariodso (Oct 12, 2019)

Appreciate your comments. Thanks


----------



## Rosariodso (Oct 12, 2019)

Let's hope for the best


----------



## asad2019 (Jul 29, 2019)

JasSC said:


> 95 points and EOI 07/09/2019
> Might take up to 3-4 months to get an invite.


I got an invite yesterday on 13 March. Poins were 90.
However i am confused now. As my marital status changed from single to married. I can't claim my Wife's points as no IELTS or Skills Assesment was done. If I proceed with my single application, would there be a problem. Moreover, I added an estimated score of English Language, I have to take the test and get 20 points. Previously I had 15 points for English proficiency.

Situation is complicated and I am thinking of letting it go.


----------



## Johnnytheman (Jul 11, 2018)

asad2019 said:


> JasSC said:
> 
> 
> > 95 points and EOI 07/09/2019
> ...


You literally wasted a spot for other ppl.


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

asad2019 said:


> I got an invite yesterday on 13 March. Poins were 90.
> 
> However i am confused now. As my marital status changed from single to married. I can't claim my Wife's points as no IELTS or Skills Assesment was done. If I proceed with my single application, would there be a problem. Moreover, I added an estimated score of English Language, I have to take the test and get 20 points. Previously I had 15 points for English proficiency.
> 
> ...


Because of these fake profiles only genuine candidates are suffering.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hjs3210 (Dec 30, 2019)

asad2019 said:


> JasSC said:
> 
> 
> > 95 points and EOI 07/09/2019
> ...


I don’t understand what you say. So you don’t have English score but you claimed the points, but where did 15 points come from? English score is either 0,10 or 20, there’s no 15. And you wrongly claimed the single points... what a waste.


----------



## LifeisCruel (Mar 13, 2020)

asad2019 said:


> I got an invite yesterday on 13 March. Poins were 90.
> However i am confused now. As my marital status changed from single to married. I can't claim my Wife's points as no IELTS or Skills Assesment was done. If I proceed with my single application, would there be a problem. Moreover, I added an estimated score of English Language, I have to take the test and get 20 points. Previously I had 15 points for English proficiency.
> 
> Situation is complicated and I am thinking of letting it go.


You are yet to take an english test and got an invite? lol, you got a fake invite and department will refuse your application since your 90 points were not effective at the date of invite


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

asad2019 said:


> I got an invite yesterday on 13 March. Poins were 90.
> However i am confused now. As my marital status changed from single to married. I can't claim my Wife's points as no IELTS or Skills Assesment was done. If I proceed with my single application, would there be a problem. Moreover, I added an estimated score of English Language, I have to take the test and get 20 points. Previously I had 15 points for English proficiency.
> 
> Situation is complicated and I am thinking of letting it go.


Needless to say that you cannot proceed further with this application. You cannot withdraw your EOI as your application is frozen and no changes can be made at this point of time. Your invitation will expire in 60 days and please withdraw your EOI after this time.


----------



## LifeisCruel (Mar 13, 2020)

*Will i*

Hello guys, i am a new member and this is my second post . My question from you is will i be able to get an invite in april?

My DOE is 25 Feb for 261111 90 Points

Anyone with 261111 here?


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

LifeisCruel said:


> Hello guys, i am a new member and this is my second post . My question from you is will i be able to get an invite in april?
> 
> My DOE is 25 Feb for 261111 90 Points
> 
> Anyone with 261111 here?


You can expect to be invited in April only if DoHA decides to issue 800-1000 invitations


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

asad2019 said:


> I got an invite yesterday on 13 March. Poins were 90.
> However i am confused now. As my marital status changed from single to married. I can't claim my Wife's points as no IELTS or Skills Assesment was done. If I proceed with my single application, would there be a problem. Moreover, I added an estimated score of English Language, I have to take the test and get 20 points. Previously I had 15 points for English proficiency.
> 
> Situation is complicated and I am thinking of letting it go.


there is nothing complicated, fortunately or unfortunately. If you proceed with this application, it won't be processed further and there will be repercussions as per the guidelines


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

Exactly, how can someone claim points for English test without giving the exam. Such a time waster for genuine profile. DHA should take action against fake profiles.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## asad2019 (Jul 29, 2019)

LifeisCruel said:


> You are yet to take an english test and got an invite? lol, you got a fake invite and department will refuse your application since your 90 points were not effective at the date of invite


Listen. I had taken IELTS (LRSW 8/8.5/8.5/7.5) and points were 10 (not 15, not 20). But I created EOI considering that i would take the IELTS again. I somehow engaged in other projects and forgot about this EOI thing. My life priorities changed. I did not create the fake profile. 

And I recently got married, been a week only. I am on my honeymoon. Did not realized that EOI was automatically updated and I am getting points of being single (automatically).

This is the whole story. This was not a fake profile and It was created a year ago.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

asad2019 said:


> Listen. I had taken IELTS (LRSW 8/8.5/8.5/7.5) and points were 10 (not 15, not 20). But I created EOI considering that i would take the IELTS again. I somehow engaged in other projects and forgot about this EOI thing. My life priorities changed. I did not create the fake profile.
> 
> And I recently got married, been a week only. I am on my honeymoon. Did not realized that EOI was automatically updated and I am getting points of being single (automatically).
> 
> This is the whole story. This was not a fake profile and It was created a year ago.


Please be mindful about your projects and priorities in the future and don't forget to withdraw your EOI after 60 days because I can only imagine literally thousands of people having sleepless nights thinking about their chances of getting an invite.


----------



## LifeisCruel (Mar 13, 2020)

asad2019 said:


> Listen. I had taken IELTS (LRSW 8/8.5/8.5/7.5) But I created EOI considering that i would take the IELTS again.


Yes this is the problem, you cannot create an EOI based on how many points you will achieve in the future. If you had 10 points but claimed 20 based on fake test date and reference number, it is considered a fake invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

asad2019 said:


> I got an invite yesterday on 13 March. Poins were 90.
> However i am confused now. As my marital status changed from single to married. I can't claim my Wife's points as no IELTS or Skills Assesment was done. If I proceed with my single application, would there be a problem. Moreover, I added an estimated score of English Language, I have to take the test and get 20 points. Previously I had 15 points for English proficiency.
> 
> Situation is complicated and I am thinking of letting it go.


Where is the thinking part ?
Unless you want to donate your visa fees to DHA 
You have to submit a new EOI with the correct points you have in hand not what you hope to achieve in future 

Cheers


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

NB said:


> Where is the thinking part ?


:lol:


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

asad2019 said:


> JasSC said:
> 
> 
> > 95 points and EOI 07/09/2019
> ...


DHA has to implement technical stuffs of verifying the test taker id against the db of Pearson/ielts and validate the scores during input stage itself . How come someone can update a mark that is going to be achieved in future . This not only happens with English test. So many people are claiming this on Naati as well . They update yes even before getting the results . All these utter nonsense should be stopped technically and also by charging the EOI with a nominal fee. Else Genuine candidates will lose their place . Applicants doesn’t have a courtesy for heir fellow applicants too . Everyone are putting their efforts to achieve the score and these people are enjoying their honeymoon and ruining others aspirations.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> DHA has to implement technical stuffs of verifying the test taker id against the db of Pearson/ielts and validate the scores during input stage itself . How come someone can update a mark that is going to be achieved in future . This not only happens with English test. So many people are claiming this on Naati as well . They update yes even before getting the results . All these utter nonsense should be stopped technically and also by charging the EOI with a nominal fee. Else Genuine candidates will lose their place . Applicants doesn’t have a courtesy for heir fellow applicants too . Everyone are putting their efforts to achieve the score and these people are enjoying their honeymoon and ruining others aspirations.


I don't think this applicant has researched the process enough to file an EOI, or is deliberately conning the system not sure. This sort of activity has been going on for ages. Hence taking a chance from genuine folks who have been waiting for years.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

asad2019 said:


> Listen. I had taken IELTS (LRSW 8/8.5/8.5/7.5) and points were 10 (not 15, not 20). But I created EOI considering that i would take the IELTS again. I somehow engaged in other projects and forgot about this EOI thing. My life priorities changed. I did not create the fake profile.
> 
> And I recently got married, been a week only. I am on my honeymoon. Did not realized that EOI was automatically updated and I am getting points of being single (automatically).
> 
> This is the whole story. This was not a fake profile and It was created a year ago.


I think you got roasted enough but you literally wasted a golden opportunity for a deserving person. The info you provided in EOI to claim points is based on assumptions of future. EOI/invitations does't work that way so, YES IT IS A FAKE EOI.


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

Yeah

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Anybody got FOI eois latest data?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

Suren019 said:


> Anybody got FOI eois latest data?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I have requested an FOI to see total number of EOI at different point ranges in submitted status for all occupations as of 18/02. Will post it here as soon as I get it.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

asad2019 said:


> I got an invite yesterday on 13 March. Poins were 90.
> However i am confused now. As my marital status changed from single to married. I can't claim my Wife's points as no IELTS or Skills Assesment was done. If I proceed with my single application, would there be a problem. Moreover, I added an estimated score of English Language, I have to take the test and get 20 points. Previously I had 15 points for English proficiency.
> 
> Situation is complicated and I am thinking of letting it go.


Congratulations on successfully wasting an invitation. Cheers mate


----------



## mu33 (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi guys, thanks for all the support and information provided for all 189 aspirants. I have been following this forum since last year as I've also lodged EOI but have been waiting since October 2019.So decided to create a user account.

I know it is going to be a wait journey for 85 pointers but I can see some positives with so many 90 pointers are beginning to clear in the last 3 big rounds.

I've also been reading FOIs on both DHA website and those provided by forum users, as my EOI details are:

85 pts @ 263111, DOE: 29/10/2019, Computer network professionals (computer network & systems eng)

Do you feel there is still hope to get an invite within this financial year? I am considering doing NAATI next month to try and get another 5 points.

I can also see a FOI document stating that number of EOI filed for 263111 as at 12/01/2020, the 90 pointers would have cleared with the big rounds in Feb and March. I know there are also other factors like some would have gain points and cleared as well. Appreciate any input. Thanks.


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi,
I was in the same situation a couple of months ago, applied for 263111 waited 6 months and decided to go ahead and give a shot at Naati. Cleared Naati in the first attempt (wasn't as hard as I thought initially, definitely expensive though). I got my result 27/1/20, updated my points and received ITA yesterday. I would suggest from my experience definitely go ahead and give Naati as current rounds are very unpredictable and based on last year's data we might see a decline in invites and it might not even reach 85 pointers. 


mu33 said:


> Hi guys, thanks for all the support and information provided for all 189 aspirants. I have been following this forum since last year as I've also lodged EOI but have been waiting since October 2019.So decided to create a user account.
> 
> I know it is going to be a wait journey for 85 pointers but I can see some positives with so many 90 pointers are beginning to clear in the last 3 big rounds.
> 
> ...


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Expert's can someone please advise expiry of PTE results after applying for visa? I have received my ITA yesterday and currently gathering all the docs and will apply in a week or two, my PTE result is expiring 23 march 2021. Looking at estimated time it might take more than a month to get the grant, will the CO ask me to redo PTE if it takes more than a year? Can someone please advise?
TIA


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Correction "more than a year to get the grant"


AKheraj said:


> Expert's can someone please advise expiry of PTE results after applying for visa? I have received my ITA yesterday and currently gathering all the docs and will apply in a week or two, my PTE result is expiring 23 march 2021. Looking at estimated time it might take more than a month to get the grant, will the CO ask me to redo PTE if it takes more than a year? Can someone please advise?
> TIA


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

AKheraj said:


> Expert's can someone please advise expiry of PTE results after applying for visa? I have received my ITA yesterday and currently gathering all the docs and will apply in a week or two, my PTE result is expiring 23 march 2021. Looking at estimated time it might take more than a month to get the grant, will the CO ask me to redo PTE if it takes more than a year? Can someone please advise?
> TIA


Once you get the invite, the points claimed on your EOI will be frozen. So, you don't have to worry about your PTE results expiring.


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks mate!


Aussie dreamz said:


> AKheraj said:
> 
> 
> > Expert's can someone please advise expiry of PTE results after applying for visa? I have received my ITA yesterday and currently gathering all the docs and will apply in a week or two, my PTE result is expiring 23 march 2021. Looking at estimated time it might take more than a month to get the grant, will the CO ask me to redo PTE if it takes more than a year? Can someone please advise?
> ...


----------



## mu33 (Mar 13, 2020)

AKheraj said:


> Hi,
> I was in the same situation a couple of months ago, applied for 263111 waited 6 months and decided to go ahead and give a shot at Naati. Cleared Naati in the first attempt (wasn't as hard as I thought initially, definitely expensive though). I got my result 27/1/20, updated my points and received ITA yesterday. I would suggest from my experience definitely go ahead and give Naati as current rounds are very unpredictable and based on last year's data we might see a decline in invites and it might not even reach 85 pointers.


Hi AKheraj,

Congratulations on your hard work and ITA.

Thanks for your input and encouraging words. I will definitely give it a go for Naati next month and as you said, nothing to lose while the current EOI is still in queue. Would you advise to create a new 189 EOI assuming able to get another 5 points to 90 pts instead of update from 85 to 90? I know there is no difference, either way the DOE will get updated again.

I don't see many 263111 applicants around, do we have a forum thread or whatsapp group for 263111?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mu33 said:


> Hi AKheraj,
> 
> Congratulations on your hard work and ITA.
> 
> ...


There is a difference 
You should create a new EOI
You get full 2 years validity

Cheers


----------



## mu33 (Mar 13, 2020)

NB said:


> There is a difference
> You should create a new EOI
> You get full 2 years validity
> 
> Cheers


Thank you NB for the advice.


----------



## asif.cqu10 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi Good People,

I have updated my EOI on 24th February to 90 points for 189 as ICT Security specialist.
Also I have 95 for 190.

My point break-down is given below:
Age 30
Aus Study 20
PTE 20
NAATI 5
PY 5
Job 5
Wife's PTE 5.

What are the possibilities I can expect during April invitation?

Thanks


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

So the backlog of 90 pointers with code 2613 cleared from 16 Nov 2019 to 24 Jan 2020 in just 1 invitation round.

Assuming if DHA continues the same volume of invitations for the rest of the financial year, I have a pretty good chance of getting invited on April/May. This year is unlike the previous years where they invited many applicants in the first 3 quarters and then slowed down in the last quarter, so here's hoping that the 1000 monthly invites trend will last

(I'm on 2613 with 85 points, 20 Feb 2019 DOE)


----------



## Teacher2020 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi All, just want to have a rough idea on if theres any possibility of a non pro rata with 85 points to get an invite at all within 2020? My code us 241411 secondary school teacher, from what I can get the information from, I am sure all 90 pointers have been cleared out or less than 5 yet to be. My DOE is 31/01/20.

Thanks guys, I am very new at this and appreciate any help


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Well, the DHA would need to have multiple huge invitation rounds for you to get an invitation. It's true, the higher points will get invited sooner, but in the case where the higher points have been cleared, they will start inviting lower points applicants at with an earlier Date of Effect. This is because there has been a backlog of 85 pointers from the middle of February 2019, so it's gonna have to be cleared from last Feb until the DOE of your EOI for you to get invited


----------



## Teacher2020 (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi Thanks very much for your clarification on that. From my understanding tho, most 75 points applications at March 2019 that were yet to be invited would be automatically be 85 points or less after 16th Nov 2019, therefore wouldnt it mean I just need to wait for all the 85 points pooled after that date to be cleared rather than waiting for March 2019 to be cleared? 

Hope this is making sense?


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Teacher2020 said:


> Hi Thanks very much for your clarification on that. From my understanding tho, most 75 points applications at March 2019 that were yet to be invited would be automatically be 85 points or less after 16th Nov 2019, therefore wouldnt it mean I just need to wait for all the 85 points pooled after that date to be cleared rather than waiting for March 2019 to be cleared?
> 
> Hope this is making sense?


All the 85 pointers from March 2019 to January 2020 should be invited before you get your invitation on 85. 16th November change did not affect DOE. if someone had 75 points in March, and they got 10 extra point in 16th november, they have 85 points with March DOE. it will be 1.5 ~2 year wait for you I believe. but this is subject to change. DHA will announce 2020-2021 migration plan in a couple of months. if they increase current cap of 189 visas, automatically the number of invitations will grow. however the opposite can happen too.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

https://www.iscah.com/will-get-189-invites-march-2020-estimates/

ISCAH has released new invitation estimates based on March round


----------



## aamien (Jan 31, 2019)

Teacher2020 said:


> Hi Thanks very much for your clarification on that. From my understanding tho, most 75 points applications at March 2019 that were yet to be invited would be automatically be 85 points or less after 16th Nov 2019, therefore wouldnt it mean I just need to wait for all the 85 points pooled after that date to be cleared rather than waiting for March 2019 to be cleared?
> 
> Hope this is making sense?


I think that is not how it works, cos in that case all the accountants (FOR REFERENCE ONLY) with 85 will be invited before teachers. If that was the case then their would be no ceilings just FIFO basis on points. As such they need more teachers than few other occupation, so the algorithm would be different.

Thx


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Teacher2020 said:


> Hi Thanks very much for your clarification on that. From my understanding tho, most 75 points applications at March 2019 that were yet to be invited would be automatically be 85 points or less after 16th Nov 2019, therefore wouldnt it mean I just need to wait for all the 85 points pooled after that date to be cleared rather than waiting for March 2019 to be cleared?
> 
> Hope this is making sense?


In every round, invites are generally split 60:40 in favor of pro rata vs non-pro rata occupations.

On one hand, each pro-rata occupation has a specific quota reserved for them. For example, 2613** group normally gets 25 percent invites of all pro rata invites i.e. 25% of 60% of total invites.

On the other hand, all non-pro rata occupations are invited under a single umbrella i.e. there aren't any occupations that have invites reserved for them. Highest pointers out of 40% of total invites are invited.

This is how it works to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

Any idea on when 85 points for 2611 ICT BA with DOE as April 2019 will receive 189 invite?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kuta said:


> Any idea on when 85 points for 2611 ICT BA with DOE as April 2019 will receive 189 invite?
> 
> Cheers


Check Iscah website for a very rough idea
As the number of invites vary tremendously month to month, all calculations are just a shot in the dark

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

NB said:


> Check Iscah website for a very rough idea
> 
> As the number of invites vary tremendously month to month, all calculations are just a shot in the dark
> 
> ...


Thanks @NB. Just checked.

Cheers


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

asad2019 said:


> Listen. I had taken IELTS (LRSW 8/8.5/8.5/7.5) and points were 10 (not 15, not 20). But I created EOI considering that i would take the IELTS again. I somehow engaged in other projects and forgot about this EOI thing. My life priorities changed. I did not create the fake profile.
> 
> And I recently got married, been a week only. I am on my honeymoon. Did not realized that EOI was automatically updated and I am getting points of being single (automatically).
> 
> This is the whole story. This was not a fake profile and It was created a year ago.


What do you mean by not fake? You claimed the points you never obtained lol. I wish you never get your pr, people like you are not needed here. Enjoy your honeymoon! Cheers!


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

We can expect more invitations for 189 this year considering the liberals might try to jump start the economy with the age old formula of importing in numbers and creating demand.


----------



## Aruna Priyantha (Mar 2, 2020)

Are there anyone who has submitted eois for both 189 and 491 family stream with higer points? If you are not going to accept the 491 invitation please withdraw your eoi.Don't waste the chance of someone willing to accept the eoi. Thank you.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi all,

Does anyone got verified 189 unoffical invitation round results and their cutoff? I need unofficial round results in addition to iscah and others. 

Regards,

Surendra

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone got verified 189 unoffical invitation round results and their cutoff? I need unofficial round results in addition to iscah and others.
> 
> ...


I am not clear on this. Could you please clarify what you mean by unofficial invitations? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Suren019, I think only Iscah that publishes their unofficial predictions / results. If there are other sources that I'm unaware of, I would like to know as well


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Brookfield said:


> So the backlog of 90 pointers with code 2613 cleared from 16 Nov 2019 to 24 Jan 2020 in just 1 invitation round.
> 
> Assuming if DHA continues the same volume of invitations for the rest of the financial year, I have a pretty good chance of getting invited on April/May. This year is unlike the previous years where they invited many applicants in the first 3 quarters and then slowed down in the last quarter, so here's hoping that the 1000 monthly invites trend will last
> 
> (I'm on 2613 with 85 points, 20 Feb 2019 DOE)


You missed out on an invite in February 2019 by just a week. 

I missed out by a couple of months.

Also, it was mentioned here that the last 2613** 90 pointer to be invited was at 29th January 2020 and even ISCAH has listed that out as a possibility.

So come April round you will need 2 and a half months of 90 pointers to clear in addition to 1 week of 85 pointers which is approximately 1600 to 1700 invites.

However, I feel that since this quarter DHA have invited 3500 people, they will again go back to 100 invitations for the last remaining quarter because let's face it, immigrants are a bane to the Australian economy. The less, the better.


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

kunsal said:


> However, I feel that since this quarter DHA have invited 3500 people, they will again go back to 100 invitations for the last remaining quarter because let's face it, immigrants are a bane to the Australian economy. The less, the better.


Well It's their fault, they let to many people to abuse the system previous years. As the result heaps of uneducated and unqualified immigrants, who hardly speak english or integrate into western society. Thus heaps of taxi drivers and petrol station operators won't really improve the economic situation in Australia. But they started moving towards more professional people by increasing overall points and giving extra points to singles or professional couples.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

kunsal said:


> You missed out on an invite in February 2019 by just a week.
> 
> I missed out by a couple of months.
> 
> ...


Just saw your Signature. Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

It is a possibility that they will reduce the number of invites next round. In fact, they've reduced the number of invites this program year already by quite a significant margin, right. But since they've been tightly conserving invites in the first 3 quarters, it is also a possibility that they might keep the average number of invites for the rest of the migration program.

Compared to last year's numbers, on March 2019they've already invited more than half their ceiling on pro-rata occupations alone. That's why they had to slow it down on the last quarter. (source is DHA migration program outcome 2018-2019).
Besides, as a fellow 2613, we don't need to wait for ALL 90 pointers to clear out. Just the 90 pointers from 2613, and their numbers are getting smaller and smaller with each FOI revealed. (so, not 1600+ people with 90 points. It's estimated to be about 200 people on 2613 with 90 points) DHA are also removing fake 90 & 95 points EOI which is why we saw a lot of the numbers decrease between November and January's FOI documents.

So it's still a reasonable assumption that they may keep the average invites per round as it is. Don't lose hope yet, friend


kunsal said:


> You missed out on an invite in February 2019 by just a week.
> 
> I missed out by a couple of months.
> 
> ...


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

shashkaps said:


> Just saw your Signature. Are you onshore or offshore?


Offshore.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Brookfield said:


> It is a possibility that they will reduce the number of invites next round. In fact, they've reduced the number of invites this program year already by quite a significant margin, right. But since they've been tightly conserving invites in the first 3 quarters, it is also a possibility that they might keep the average number of invites for the rest of the migration program.
> 
> Compared to last year's numbers, on March 2019they've already invited more than half their ceiling on pro-rata occupations alone. That's why they had to slow it down on the last quarter. (source is DHA migration program outcome 2018-2019).
> Besides, as a fellow 2613, we don't need to wait for ALL 90 pointers to clear out. Just the 90 pointers from 2613, and their numbers are getting smaller and smaller with each FOI revealed. (so, not 1600+ people with 90 points. It's estimated to be about 200 people on 2613 with 90 points) DHA are also removing fake 90 & 95 points EOI which is why we saw a lot of the numbers decrease between November and January's FOI documents.
> ...


I don't know man. This nearly 2 year wait has made me very skeptical about this whole process and am cynical about my chances.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Brookfield said:
> 
> 
> > It is a possibility that they will reduce the number of invites next round. In fact, they've reduced the number of invites this program year already by quite a significant margin, right. But since they've been tightly conserving invites in the first 3 quarters, it is also a possibility that they might keep the average number of invites for the rest of the migration program.
> ...


 I understand bro. But for 190, the chances look bleak. As there is an additional criteria for NSW. I will suggest for 491 as there are better chances for it from offshore.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

shashkaps said:


> I understand bro. But for 190, the chances look bleak. As there is an additional criteria for NSW. I will suggest for 491 as there are better chances for it from offshore.


261313 isn't on the occupation list for 491.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

kunsal said:


> 261313 isn't on the occupation list for 491.


For which state?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

shashkaps said:


> for which state?


nsw


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

kunsal said:


> nsw


NSW hasnt opened the 491 program yet. I could see it for South Australia.

This is on NSW site.

Opening of 491 program to be announced shortly
Applications for NSW nomination for the Skilled Work Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 491) will soon be open.

There is currently a delay in the program opening in NSW.

We will announce when NSW is open to applications shortly.

We are unable to provide further guidance via phone or email at this time.


And yes, you are right, it is not on 491 Offshore list.


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

Given what the situation is with offices/schools/universities physically closing each day across Australia (I don't want to say the C-word), expect minimal/no invites or visa processing - at least for the next few months.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

ozlife said:


> Given what the situation is with offices/schools/universities physically closing each day across Australia (I don't want to say the C-word), expect minimal/no invites or visa processing - at least for the next few months.


Well, govt will try to limit the damage caused by coronavirus as much as possible. With an escalating fear of virus, most of the white- collar workers have begun to work directly from home. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Suren019 said:


> Well, govt will try to limit the damage caused by coronavirus as much as possible. With an escalating fear of virus, most of the white- collar workers have begun to work directly from home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


But Recession is inevitable in Australia now.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Suren019 said:


> But Recession is inevitable in Australia now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Its a global recession, that will be there, but we will overcome.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

ozlife said:


> Given what the situation is with offices/schools/universities physically closing each day across Australia (I don't want to say the C-word), expect minimal/no invites or visa processing - at least for the next few months.


I can understand given the unpredictable trend of invites and given the current viral situation we all are skeptical about the invites. But i hope the invites will continue to be good as any country will welcome any part of money they can get during this time. Also after giving invites the visa processing time is in government control which can get delayed based on the COs available.

Again this is just my opinion according to the current situation.

Coming to Visa processing time lines, please check this link. There is some useful info.

https://www.australiavisa.com/immigration-news/coronavirus-immigration-processing/


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

adumithu said:


> ozlife said:
> 
> 
> > Given what the situation is with offices/schools/universities physically closing each day across Australia (I don't want to say the C-word), expect minimal/no invites or visa processing - at least for the next few months.
> ...


Have the same thought . Giving invites doesn’t means everyone will migrate the next day. Most of the applicants will pay the money for visa lodgement and then there might be a delay in getting it as per the situation. Any country will only try to use this opportunity. Let’s hope they continue the same trend


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Dr Geha says*as fears of a recession grow, Australia needs migrants “more now than ever before” to boost economic output and stem the damage to the hard-hit education, tourism and agriculture industries.

https://www.news.com.au/finance/eco...s/news-story/2fc4560c782ed83d3a2696c4e4522fb1


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

This morning the Prime Minister announced that those International Students in Australia who are studying nursing, some 20,000 of them, will have their work limitations lifted. This is so they can work more to assist in the Coronavirus emergency.

While we think that is a great move, what about the thousands of nurses who have completed their studies in Australia but have not yet been invited to apply for permanent residency (PR)? 

There are thousands of nurses who have lodged their expression of interest on the Immigration system but have not received invitations to apply for PR.

Nearly all of those nurses are working on some form of temporary residency visa while they patiently wait for the hope for PR. I’m sure they are now on the front line of this Coronavirus fight doing their best and probably scared themselves. 
For more, follow the link
https://www.australiavisa.com/immig...orary-resident-nurses-and-doctors-being-used/


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Let's hope the DHA publishes the results of March Invitation round soon hahahahaha


----------



## holyhexor (Aug 1, 2019)

Is there a possibility that no invites are issued in April because of the escalating COVID situation?


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

holyhexor said:


> Is there a possibility that no invites are issued in April because of the escalating COVID situation?


My immitracker is quiet as well. There were fewer 189 grants following the round and now looks quiet. 



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## holyhexor (Aug 1, 2019)

There seems to be a few 189 direct grants in the last couple of days but not sure how the travel ban will impact these grants now.


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

I don't think the COVID-19 situation would significantly impact the invitations. It may impact the grant / processing times because staff may get sick or encouraged to work from home instead. But when you get invited, you aren't expected to arrive in Australia soon right? Most people wait 8-12 months before they receive the grant, and I'm pretty sure the DHA has contingencies for global events like this


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Brookfield said:


> I don't think the COVID-19 situation would significantly impact the invitations. It may impact the grant / processing times because staff may get sick or encouraged to work from home instead. But when you get invited, you aren't expected to arrive in Australia soon right? Most people wait 8-12 months before they receive the grant, and I'm pretty sure the DHA has contingencies for global events like this


Agree. At least at this stage DOHA need to notify in written that invitations won't be impacted due to COVID-19. Effortless to say that but will they?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

261313 90 Points
DOE 30 Jan 2020 5:11 pm
Any chance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

czxbnb said:


> 261313 90 Points
> DOE 30 Jan 2020 5:11 pm
> Any chance?
> 
> ...


you should be getting it in the next round


----------



## ashwinm7779 (Apr 19, 2019)

can Anyone help me with the latest list from freedom of information regarding the current number of EOI's on each points section respectively?


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

ashwinm7779 said:


> can Anyone help me with the latest list from freedom of information regarding the current number of EOI's on each points section respectively?


you can have a look here.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2020

or you can request one for yourself here.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/acce...n/access-to-information/how-to-make-a-request

Cheers


----------



## ashwinm7779 (Apr 19, 2019)

czxbnb said:


> 261313 90 Points
> DOE 30 Jan 2020 5:11 pm
> Any chance?
> 
> ...


The latest invite prediction for 261313 is on 24th Jan 2020 - 90 points.
You should be getting it on next round if the COVID-19 situation doesn't affect the invitation rounds.


----------



## mohnish (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi I have got an invite in the March round but due to lockdown period i cannot get my medical and police verification. What can i do in this case.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

mohnish said:


> Hi I have got an invite in the March round but due to lockdown period i cannot get my medical and police verification. What can i do in this case.


Just lodge your application with all other documents. You can later upload PCC and do the medicals. If not, the CO will ask you to upload them later.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

czxbnb said:


> 261313 90 Points
> DOE 30 Jan 2020 5:11 pm
> Any chance?
> 
> ...


If they issue only 100 invites from now on (which I think they will) then you won't receive it in the next round. Maybe June round.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

March 2020 189 data is out .. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

kunsal said:


> If they issue only 100 invites from now on (which I think they will) then you won't receive it in the next round. Maybe June round.


When making guesses / assumptions we have to go with what's reasonable. 100 invites for the last quarter sounds ULTRA pessimistic considering that DHA haven't even gone through half their planned numbers for the year. I'm not saying the 16,652 invites for Skilled Independent is exactly how much they'll invite, but by the end of the financial year, they would have invited close to that amount.

Sure, the planned numbers have been significantly reduced for Skilled Independent (43,990 for both 2017-18 and 2018-19, reduced to 16,652 for 2019-20) but so far, if we take Iscah's estimate that March round had 1,500 invites, then that means DHA had only issued 6,700 invites during 2019-20 migration program. Adding 100 invites each month for Apr-May-Jun would only result in 7,000 invites out of 16,652. Nobody would think that this is a reasonable number.

In the past, DHA have never exceeded their planned numbers, but it's been pretty consistently close to that amount (Source is the migration program reports from DHA's website)
- 2017-18 Skilled Independent Outcome vs Planned: (39,197 out of 43,990)
- 2018-19 Skilled Independent Outcome vs Planned: (36,206 out of 43,990)

And now you're telling me that in 2019-20 they're gonna invite 7,000 out of 16,652? That's a gap of over 57 percent!

My EOI is 20 Feb 2019 with 75 points (85 from single points since 16 Nov) So I completely understand your frustration of narrowly missing an invite from Dec 2018. So let's keep a cool head and stick with what's reasonable. I hope you'll get your invite as well


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Mr. said:


> March 2020 189 data is out ..
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


Cool! So the guy on the March 2020 round thread was telling the truth, the one with 2613, 90 points and 29/01/2020 DOE. The 1,750 invites is also a pleasant surprise, even Iscah only estimated 1,500 invites


----------



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

Lets wait for the April round. I am hoping for atleast 500 invitation round. 100 seems to be low as per the trend.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Brookfield said:


> When making guesses / assumptions we have to go with what's reasonable. 100 invites for the last quarter sounds ULTRA pessimistic considering that DHA haven't even gone through half their planned numbers for the year. I'm not saying the 16,652 invites for Skilled Independent is exactly how much they'll invite, but by the end of the financial year, they would have invited close to that amount.
> 
> Sure, the planned numbers have been significantly reduced for Skilled Independent (43,990 for both 2017-18 and 2018-19, reduced to 16,652 for 2019-20) but so far, if we take Iscah's estimate that March round had 1,500 invites, then that means DHA had only issued 6,700 invites during 2019-20 migration program. Adding 100 invites each month for Apr-May-Jun would only result in 7,000 invites out of 16,652. Nobody would think that this is a reasonable number.
> 
> ...


I agree with you... there should be more invites. But looking at current situation Corona and DHA we never know. I really hope they increase their invite.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Brookfield said:


> When making guesses / assumptions we have to go with what's reasonable. 100 invites for the last quarter sounds ULTRA pessimistic considering that DHA haven't even gone through half their planned numbers for the year. I'm not saying the 16,652 invites for Skilled Independent is exactly how much they'll invite, but by the end of the financial year, they would have invited close to that amount.
> 
> Sure, the planned numbers have been significantly reduced for Skilled Independent (43,990 for both 2017-18 and 2018-19, reduced to 16,652 for 2019-20) but so far, if we take Iscah's estimate that March round had 1,500 invites, then that means DHA had only issued 6,700 invites during 2019-20 migration program. Adding 100 invites each month for Apr-May-Jun would only result in 7,000 invites out of 16,652. Nobody would think that this is a reasonable number.
> 
> ...


I'm not being pessimistic. I've just been here long enough to know what the reality is. It's the trend. Whenever the DHA issues a high number of invites (close to 4k in this one) in any quarter, the next quarter they drastically reduce them. This is what they do and they get a fair kick out of doing that. That's why I feel 100 is an appropriate number. The coronavirus situation is also not going to help.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Brookfield said:


> When making guesses / assumptions we have to go with what's reasonable. 100 invites for the last quarter sounds ULTRA pessimistic considering that DHA haven't even gone through half their planned numbers for the year. I'm not saying the 16,652 invites for Skilled Independent is exactly how much they'll invite, but by the end of the financial year, they would have invited close to that amount.
> 
> Sure, the planned numbers have been significantly reduced for Skilled Independent (43,990 for both 2017-18 and 2018-19, reduced to 16,652 for 2019-20) but so far, if we take Iscah's estimate that March round had 1,500 invites, then that means DHA had only issued 6,700 invites during 2019-20 migration program. Adding 100 invites each month for Apr-May-Jun would only result in 7,000 invites out of 16,652. Nobody would think that this is a reasonable number.
> 
> ...


Also, your numbers are wrong. For 2018-19. they invited 22,920/43,990 which is only 50%. They'll need only 1k invites to get to the 50% mark this year. So 300 is the best number I can hope for in the coming months.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

Brookfield said:


> *Cool! So the guy on the March 2020 round thread was telling the truth*, the one with 2613, 90 points and 29/01/2020 DOE. The 1,750 invites is also a pleasant surprise, even Iscah only estimated 1,500 invites


I am accepting gifts now


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm pretty sure I got the right numbers. This is the document I'm quoting. It is the migration program outcome report for 2018-2019 from DHA. I've concluded that the 22 thousand number is for pro rata occupations only, while the total number of Skilled Independent invites is in this document


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Brookfield said:


> I'm pretty sure I got the right numbers. This is the document I'm quoting. It is the migration program outcome report for 2018-2019 from DHA. I've concluded that the 22 thousand number is for pro rata occupations only, while the total number of Skilled Independent invites is in this document


Those are grant numbers not invites. 

Invites for 2018/19:

<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*

You can also check for 2017/18 on the same site which was even lower at just 16k.


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Brookfield said:


> I'm pretty sure I got the right numbers. This is the document I'm quoting. It is the migration program outcome report for 2018-2019 from DHA. I've concluded that the 22 thousand number is for pro rata occupations only, while the total number of Skilled Independent invites is in this document


I'm afraid that there's a major issue in your calculation
~16000 for 189 on migration plan for 2019~2020 financial year does not mean the number of targeted invitations. it is the max number of grants they would like to issue.

this means, it is sum of both primary and secondary applicants that will receive the grants.

1 invitation goes to each primary applicant. but the primary applicants can add as many secondary applicants (such as their partner or child).
if someone with partner received the invitation, they get 1 invitation but takes 2 grants thus 2 seats out of ~16000.

therefore, under assumption that most 189 applicants have +1 secondary applicant that would go with their application, DHA only need to issue 8000 invitations to fill 16000 seats.


~22000 invitations in 2018~2019 
~40000 total grants in 2018~2019 (this is the number on the document you have)
= most applicants who received the invitation added +1 secondary applicant in their application. 

hope this made a bit clear. but there is always something to be hopeful.
since the change implemented on 16th of Nov, single people now have crushing advantage over those who are married or partnered. 
therefore, most invitations would have gone to single applicants, meaning less number of secondary applicants taking grants.

No one expected 1700+ invitation in march. which was a very pleasant surprise for many people.
I do hope they continue with big numbers but I wouldn't be surprised if it goes down again, considering DHA is already overwhelmed by administrative changes they need to make in regards to COVID19 and for the temporary visa holders in Australia. I'm pretty sure their human resource is not at a good level at this stage which is another major factor in terms of the number of invitations they will issue. 

but I do agree with you. if there is room to stay positive, people should rather do so


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

I see, so the grants on secondary applicants does not reflect the number of invites huh. I wasn't aware of that, thanks for clarifying


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi everyone, just wandering where can we find the latest DOE for Registered Nurse 189 invites.
thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Brookfield said:


> I see, so the grants on secondary applicants does not reflect the number of invites huh. I wasn't aware of that, thanks for clarifying


Each invite roughly translates into 1.6 grants ( spouses don’t need invites but are counted separately for grants )

Cheers


----------



## hjs3210 (Dec 30, 2019)

Anyone got FOI issued after 11th February?


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

hjs3210 said:


> Anyone got FOI issued after 11th February?


You mean eoi? Mine is 18th

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## soumya.s (Nov 12, 2019)

Can anyone tell me when will I get my 189 invitation with Eoi 18.7.2019 ,2613 software application programmer, 85 points.


----------



## Varun_arora001 (May 1, 2018)

BA/SA with 90 points got invite till 7th Jan in March. I had submitted EOI on 6th March with 90 points.. my Spouse ACS is getting expired on 16th May. Any chances of invite in April or May Invite?


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

hjs3210 said:


> Anyone got FOI issued after 11th February?


I have requested one. Lets see when they provide the information


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

anirbna said:


> You mean eoi? Mine is 18th
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


EOI is different from FOI.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

soumya.s said:


> Can anyone tell me when will I get my 189 invitation with Eoi 18.7.2019 ,2613 software application programmer, 85 points.


 I don't see any chance in next few months.. with the current Covid outbreak the system is almost slowed down or halt.. and with this there will be lot of backlog with 90 or 95 points.. so no hope for 2020..


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

soumya.s said:


> Can anyone tell me when will I get my 189 invitation with Eoi 18.7.2019 ,2613 software application programmer, 85 points.



With the intros of online NAATI, it’s anticipated that cut off gonna stay at 90/95 for a long period , especially for 2613. Try to improve points or else it’s a long wait . Already the q for 2613 at 85 stand still since Feb2019


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> With the intros of online NAATI, it’s anticipated that cut off gonna stay at 90/95 for a long period , especially for 2613. Try to improve points or else it’s a long wait . Already the q for 2613 at 85 stand still since Feb2019


There will be no NAATI tests for at least a few months
So the cut off may come down if the number of invites remain at 1000

Cheers


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

Online NAATI testing would help immensely. However, some questions include whether or not they will allow offshore test candidates to participate, and will this be a permanent change to the NAATI testing system or just until the COVID 19 situation is over


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

NB said:


> Silentpoison said:
> 
> 
> > With the intros of online NAATI, it’s anticipated that cut off gonna stay at 90/95 for a long period , especially for 2613. Try to improve points or else it’s a long wait . Already the q for 2613 at 85 stand still since Feb2019
> ...


I see NAATI is going to be conducted online which might increase the count of off shore people taking it


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Brookfield said:


> Online NAATI testing would help immensely. However, some questions include whether or not they will allow offshore test candidates to participate, and will this be a permanent change to the NAATI testing system or just until the COVID 19 situation is over


May or may not be permanent. But no restrictions for offshore till now. Any one can participate since it’s online


----------



## mohnish (Dec 4, 2016)

Does anyone have information on what documents need to be submitted if we have applied as separated


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Silentpoison said:


> With the intros of online NAATI, it’s anticipated that cut off gonna stay at 90/95 for a long period , especially for 2613. Try to improve points or else it’s a long wait . Already the q for 2613 at 85 stand still since Feb2019


We appreciate that many of our candidates rely on our testing for their professional livelihood and migration applications. However, it is with great regret that we have had to suspend all face to face testing to ensure the health and safety of test candidates and staff and to meet government-imposed business restrictions. Face to face testing and public access to our offices will be unavailable from the 30th March 2020 to the 30th June 2020 at this stage.


*
To assist our Community Credentialed Language (CCL) test candidates, NAATI has introduced online testing and all candidates booked in our April and July 2020 tests will be contacted individually to organise a time to conduct these online. All pre-booked tests that were to be held in April will be completed before June 30 and all tests booked in July will be completed by August 31st. You do not need to contact us to organise this, we will be in touch with all candidates as soon as we can.*



*For new CCL candidates we are still accepting bookings. Due to the uncertainty surrounding the length of current restrictions, NAATI will be scheduling all future CCL tests until December 30th 2020 as online options*. We will release a guaranteed number of places each month where candidates will be able to book into through their myNAATI portal, and NAATI staff will then contact individuals the month prior to organise a date and time within the month booked to do the online test.


so yeah.. i dont think its open for offshore and points will increase.


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

R.Max said:


> so yeah.. i dont think its open for offshore and points will increase.


I didn't see any information that implies this, how did you come to the conclusion that it won't be open for offshore candidates, if I may ask?


----------



## hjs3210 (Dec 30, 2019)

Brookfield said:


> R.Max said:
> 
> 
> > so yeah.. i dont think its open for offshore and points will increase.
> ...


 I guess it’s because NAATI will need to make ‘phone calls’ to organise the test..? I don’t think they will do international phone calls for that.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Brookfield said:


> I didn't see any information that implies this, how did you come to the conclusion that it won't be open for offshore candidates, if I may ask?



For new CCL candidates we are still accepting bookings. Due to the uncertainty surrounding the length of current restrictions, NAATI will be scheduling all future CCL tests until December 30th 2020 as online options. We will release a guaranteed number of places each month where candidates will be able to book into through their myNAATI portal, and NAATI staff will then contact individuals the month prior to organise a date and time within the month booked to do the online test.

^^^^^
Its simple process of naati will remain the same its just online test, from the beginning its only for people who are within Aus and not outside. again, if you really want to check just call them and ask to get the information. Anyways, it does make a difference in my life i have already cleared CCL.


----------



## Brookfield (Dec 19, 2019)

hjs3210 said:


> I guess it’s because NAATI will need to make ‘phone calls’ to organise the test..? I don’t think they will do international phone calls for that.


Ah okay that makes sense. But then not much will change regarding cutoff points, it'll be business like usual, except online


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

R.Max said:


> For new CCL candidates we are still accepting bookings. Due to the uncertainty surrounding the length of current restrictions, NAATI will be scheduling all future CCL tests until December 30th 2020 as online options. We will release a guaranteed number of places each month where candidates will be able to book into through their myNAATI portal, and NAATI staff will then contact individuals the month prior to organise a date and time within the month booked to do the online test.
> 
> ^^^^^
> Its simple process of naati will remain the same its just online test, from the beginning its only for people who are within Aus and not outside. again, if you really want to check just call them and ask to get the information. Anyways, it does make a difference in my life i have already cleared CCL.


The very reason why NAATI has taken this decision to conduct online testing is because of the fact that most countries have imposed travel restrictions and candidates will be unable to travel to Australia. They have clearly stated that NAATI tests will be conducted online for all candidates that have booked tests during April and July 2020. Therefore, they don't have to necessarily be in Australia to take NAATI online.

Furthermore, they are now allowing all future candidates to book online tests until 30th December 2020. However, I personally think this is subject to change as the Australian government and other countries might hopefully lift travel ban restrictions during the last quarter of this year.


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

hjs3210 said:


> I guess it’s because NAATI will need to make ‘phone calls’ to organise the test..? I don’t think they will do international phone calls for that.


They don't have to make phone calls. NAATI always communicates with candidates through e-mail.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

R.Max said:


> We appreciate that many of our candidates rely on our testing for their professional livelihood and migration applications. However, it is with great regret that we have had to suspend all face to face testing to ensure the health and safety of test candidates and staff and to meet government-imposed business restrictions. Face to face testing and public access to our offices will be unavailable from the 30th March 2020 to the 30th June 2020 at this stage.
> 
> 
> *
> ...


How will they ensure the integrity of the tests ?

It will be very easy to game the system by unscrupulous candidates 

Cheers


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

NAATI online tests are available regardless of the location as it is online 

It will be through microsoft teams. 
test candidates will be required to show the surroundings through camera to the examiner prior to the test session. 

Candidates booked for July will be individually contacted in May-June
Candidates booked for April will be individually contacted in the next few weeks

all new candidates will be able to book online test, seats After september.

whether it is temporary or permanent change is not discussed. 
whether online tests will be canceled when restrictions are removed is not yet discussed. 


- confirmation received from NAATI


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

juni_001 said:


> NAATI online tests are available regardless of the location as it is online
> 
> It will be through microsoft teams.
> test candidates will be required to show the surroundings through camera to the examiner prior to the test session.
> ...


There are nano transmitters and speakers available which cannot be detected by cameras unless the candidate is physically checked
They are just playing with fire to allow these remote tests

Cheers


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

NB said:


> There are nano transmitters and speakers available which cannot be detected by cameras unless the candidate is physically checked
> They are just playing with fire to allow these remote tests
> 
> Cheers


NAATI has stated that the video of the test will be recorded and reviewed prior to the test performance being assessed. Any non-compliance to their test policy may result in the test being invalidated. With that being said, you are right. There are always people in every society who consider to game the system. People will attempt to exploit as there are loopholes with online tests.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

NB said:


> juni_001 said:
> 
> 
> > NAATI online tests are available regardless of the location as it is online
> ...


So many loop holes exists like candidate can complain abt internet drop, Mic problem, etc. Online tests can be easily manipulated. Still NAATI wants to take the risk. But they might stop this once the situation becomes normal. We need to wait and see execution part of this and how many of the candidates are getting actually passed.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> So many loop holes exists like candidate can complain abt internet drop, Mic problem, etc. Online tests can be easily manipulated. Still NAATI wants to take the risk. But they might stop this once the situation becomes normal. We need to wait and see execution part of this and how many of the candidates are getting actually passed.


NAATI knows very well that these tests cannot be used where they can cause harm as the holders of these tests are not authorised to translate documents 
It’s a useless piece of paper which has no use beyond DHA 
This is just a money spinning exercise, so they are not bothered if some slip through the cracks 

Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

NB said:


> Silentpoison said:
> 
> 
> > So many loop holes exists like candidate can complain abt internet drop, Mic problem, etc. Online tests can be easily manipulated. Still NAATI wants to take the risk. But they might stop this once the situation becomes normal. We need to wait and see execution part of this and how many of the candidates are getting actually passed.
> ...


Exactly. It’s just to extract money from candidates


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

Good news for new CCL candidates as they are now free from travel restrictions or lockdown measures in Australia and go ahead with the test for their immigration purpose

Bad news for those who have passed CCL already, as more applicants will now gain extra points


not siding with any but personally I'm glad that my opportunity to take CCL hasn't been ripped away.

wishing everyone all the best on your PR journey.


----------



## aliciahopkins23 (Jun 13, 2019)

This is very questionable as of the moment. Let's just hope for the best and let us all pray that this pandemic will end soon. Until then we cannot get a definite answer.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

NB said:


> NAATI knows very well that these tests cannot be used where they can cause harm as the holders of these tests are not authorised to translate documents
> It’s a useless piece of paper which has no use beyond DHA
> This is just a money spinning exercise, so they are not bothered if some slip through the cracks
> 
> Cheers


they should probably team up with some organizations like how PTE or IELTS is conducted. that will ensure fairness.

PS: I have bitter sweet feelings for this decision purely for selfish reasons as I ended up going to Australia just for the test. Though I did get the 5 points early on so it kind of offsets the investment. hopefully :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

Interesting estimations for 189 visa invitations in April from iscah
https://www.iscah.com/4958-2/


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

sidney_jec said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > NAATI knows very well that these tests cannot be used where they can cause harm as the holders of these tests are not authorised to translate documents
> ...


If u have reached 90/95 then it’s worth the investment as u will have better doe alteast.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

So, with current CoVid situation and economy being smashed. The govt might want to boost it, easiest way to do that is to get more International students but due to the slump in the Residency program not a lot of students are willing to come to Australia without assurity for a stable future (i.e Residency) so maybe they are going to boost the 189 Program for next FY to attract more students by showing them Australia is still providing opportunities.

What do you guys think?


----------



## yyctobne (Apr 1, 2020)

With all the chaos that COVID has caused, is there a chance that people with 2019 DOE (say Nov. 16, 2019) and 85 points could start getting invites for non Pro-Rata spots in the coming months. I imagine that people may lose points due to unemployment, fewer spots to write PTE, NAATI uncertainties, etc.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yyctobne said:


> With all the chaos that COVID has caused, is there a chance that people with 2019 DOE (say Nov. 16, 2019) and 85 points could start getting invites for non Pro-Rata spots in the coming months. I imagine that people may lose points due to unemployment, fewer spots to write PTE, NAATI uncertainties, etc.


Look at the dark side also
All these reasons will also reduce the number of invites

Cheers


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

AussieStudent2014 said:


> So, with current CoVid situation and economy being smashed. The govt might want to boost it, easiest way to do that is to get more International students but due to the slump in the Residency program not a lot of students are willing to come to Australia without assurity for a stable future (i.e Residency) so maybe they are going to boost the 189 Program for next FY to attract more students by showing them Australia is still providing opportunities.
> 
> What do you guys think?


It’s a good money maker and the recent arrivals are only eligible for medicare so less burden on your social programs.

But even though getting a visa might be easier but getting a full time permanent job will be hard in the next few years.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Aussie dreamz said:


> Interesting estimations for 189 visa invitations in April from iscah
> https://www.iscah.com/4958-2/


I like how confident they are in saying next month's invite would be either 1000 or 1500. Haven't they even considered the possibility of a miniscule round? 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> I like how confident they are in saying next month's invite would be either 1000 or 1500. Haven't they even considered the possibility of a miniscule round?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


ISCAH have been wrong countless times with regards to their estimations. In fact, I don't remember the last time they were even close to being right. However, their unofficial results after each round are pretty accurate.

That being said, like I have said before, I think there will be only 100 invitations per month from April to June.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I agree with you. They are almost never right with invites. I recon sometimes what other members on this forum predicts are often pretty accurate. 
But I don't think the next round is going to be 100. It might be a bit more. But who knows. 

From all I can see here in Australia, the three pillars supporting the economy- the tourism industry, education and the service industry are not doing well at all especially since corona hit. The only other industry that can pour money into the economy is migration. If they don't invite more people to migrate now, they won't be able to recover from this financial downfall anytime soon. That's pretty clear. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marsickk (Oct 5, 2019)

kunsal said:


> ISCAH have been wrong countless times with regards to their estimations. In fact, I don't remember the last time they were even close to being right. However, their unofficial results after each round are pretty accurate.
> 
> That being said, like I have said before, I think there will be only 100 invitations per month from April to June.


Lol just 100 per month till the end of the year? So they won't fill even half of already reduced qotas


----------



## StevenO1 (May 28, 2014)

Our estimates are based on exact DHA data from waiting numbers at each score and date
as well as current trends in EOI lodgement rates. 

Our assumptions are conservative as DHA continually change the number of invites per round from 250, 1000, 1750 etc. So we take an average number of invites usually of 1000 as that fits in with the program, double invites, NZ citizens, family members etc

We take the emotion and guess work out of it and the predictions are both accurate (when DHA invite a consistent number) and logical (when DHA decide to change their total invite numbers it obv changes the date).

Our predictions after the 16/11/2019 were almost bang on the new start scores and have continued to be broadly accurate in that we advise waiting periods at 3,6,9,12 months of waiting times for EOIs.

This is the first time we have tried to anticipate next round invite scores and is based on objective office DHA data. It is not guess work that many try. Sure we do not know how many EOIs DHA will invite and that is something we can all guess on. But by taking 1000 and 1500 as two possible figures people can get an idea of roughly where they fit for the next round.

Good luck to all
Steven/Iscah


----------



## Rajesh533 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi Steven - it would have been great if you would have estimated for lower numbers as well (like 250 or 500).

Thanks,
Rajesh


----------



## StevenO1 (May 28, 2014)

Rajesh533 said:


> Hi Steven - it would have been great if you would have estimated for lower numbers as well (like 250 or 500).
> 
> Thanks,
> Rajesh


Second person to ask that
Check table in 10 minutes.


----------



## Rajesh533 (Mar 11, 2020)

Thank you Steven


----------



## SLPQ (Feb 6, 2019)

Hi guys, what is validity of pte scores 2 or 3 years?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SLPQ said:


> Hi guys, what is validity of pte scores 2 or 3 years?


3 years
If used for proving functional English, then only 1 year

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

StevenO1 said:


> Our estimates are based on exact DHA data from waiting numbers at each score and date
> as well as current trends in EOI lodgement rates.
> 
> Our assumptions are conservative as DHA continually change the number of invites per round from 250, 1000, 1750 etc. So we take an average number of invites usually of 1000 as that fits in with the program, double invites, NZ citizens, family members etc
> ...


Hi Steven,

Good to know that you're here on Forum.

I'm an ICT BA candidate who filed EOI in April 2019. My points are 85 and EOI effect date is in Apr 2019.

I've seen the estimates ISCAH has provided for all the occupation list.

Can you please let me know the reason on why ICT BA alone lags behind when compared to that of all the other occupations on the list?

Even with 1500 invitations, ISCAH predicts ICT BA won't get into 2019 backlog. Conservative? Or realistic?

Your response will be much appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Kuta said:


> StevenO1 said:
> 
> 
> > Our estimates are based on exact DHA data from waiting numbers at each score and date
> ...


The number of invites given out to Business Analysts is less but the number of applicants are more or less similar to other pro rata occupations like Software Engineers. That's why the cut off for BAs is high and lags behind others.


----------



## RajaKoushik (Apr 3, 2020)

Hi, 

I travelled to Australia in 2017 on a 457 Visa and applied for my PR in 2018. I received my invite in December 2018 but have not received the grant yet. The delay was because we were expecting our 2nd child when I got the invite and had to wait till my wife reached the safe zone to proceed with the xrays. Since I did not yet receive my PR when my son was born in July 2019, I had to pause the PR process due to change in circumstances and apply for his birth certificate and Indian passport, both of which I received and submitted in September 2019. It took 4 months for his name to reflect in on the immi account portal. I have been waiting since then for the final grant and in the current situation, a bit concerned.

Does anyone know if Australia is processing and issuing grants in the current Covid-19 situation and what is the rough timeframe it would take for me to receive my PR grant.


Thanks
Raja


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RajaKoushik said:


> Hi,
> 
> I travelled to Australia in 2017 on a 457 Visa and applied for my PR in 2018. I received my invite in December 2018 but have not received the grant yet. The delay was because we were expecting our 2nd child when I got the invite and had to wait till my wife reached the safe zone to proceed with the xrays. Since I did not yet receive my PR when my son was born in July 2019, I had to pause the PR process due to change in circumstances and apply for his birth certificate and Indian passport, both of which I received and submitted in September 2019. It took 4 months for his name to reflect in on the immi account portal. I have been waiting since then for the final grant and in the current situation, a bit concerned.
> 
> ...


Has your child and spouse medicals been completed?

Cheers


----------



## Amy95 (Nov 19, 2018)

Has anyone heard or read anywhere if there will still be an April 2020 round? 
After looking at the recent statement from the acting immigration minister, I am afraid there will be no to very little round. 😖


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Amy95 said:


> Has anyone heard or read anywhere if there will still be an April 2020 round?
> After looking at the recent statement from the acting immigration minister, I am afraid there will be no to very little round. ðŸ˜–


Yes. Even before that statement I figured there would be only 100 invites per month... but no round at all is also a possibility. 🙂


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Amy95 said:


> Has anyone heard or read anywhere if there will still be an April 2020 round?
> After looking at the recent statement from the acting immigration minister, I am afraid there will be no to very little round. 😖


.

Can you please share the link of this news.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

Amy95 said:


> Has anyone heard or read anywhere if there will still be an April 2020 round?
> 
> After looking at the recent statement from the acting immigration minister, I am afraid there will be no to very little round. 😖


I think no round is better than a very little round. Government needs to be transparent here. If DHA wants to send invites, send invites consistently or regularly in a good number, if not than stop it completely.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Suren019 said:


> I think no round is better than a very little round. Government needs to be transparent here. If DHA wants to send invites, send invites consistently or regularly in a good number, if not than stop it completely.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Unfortunately you or any members on the forum don’t get to decide that

Such applicants who are not happy with the uncertain situation, can always withdraw your EOI and look to migrate elsewhere 

Cheers


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

NB said:


> Unfortunately you or any members on the forum don’t get to decide that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advise mate . At the moment, no one is happy to be in the eoi pool whose wait is about expire ( eoi expiry & so forth).

Your comments reflect the same ideology as what PM said to media yesterday about international students "go home." I probably think you might be a citizen of Australia. Anyways. 



Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nilkot (Jan 12, 2018)

I think you are taking NB comments out of context. His ideology is to help people like us. He has helped thousands.


----------



## RajaKoushik (Apr 3, 2020)

NB said:


> Has your child and spouse medicals been completed?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply. The medicals for me, my wife and my daughter has been completed in Februalry 2019. But we have not received any request for my son's medicals who was born in July 2019.


Thanks
Raja


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

Hi everyone,
the previous visa medical i have got was on 24/04/2019 and i was wandering if i receive invite this month do i need to have another examination or i can use the previous one.
TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jattt said:


> Hi everyone,
> the previous visa medical i have got was on 24/04/2019 and i was wandering if i receive invite this month do i need to have another examination or i can use the previous one.
> TIA
> 
> ...


As long as the tests are valid on the date that you apply, it’s good enough
However, whether to ask you for fresh test or not, is the sole prerogative of the CO and cannot be predicted 
The chances of the CO asking is more then the chances of not asking as the remaining period is very little 

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

kunsal said:


> The number of invites given out to Business Analysts is less but the number of applicants are more or less similar to other pro rata occupations like Software Engineers. That's why the cut off for BAs is high and lags behind others.


Oh really @kunsal?! That's not looking good. Hmm, thanks for the insight. 

Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

kunsal said:


> The number of invites given out to Business Analysts is less but the number of applicants are more or less similar to other pro rata occupations like Software Engineers. That's why the cut off for BAs is high and lags behind others.


Hi @steve01,

Can you please advise:

1. If the correlation made by @kunsal is appropriate?
2. Do you still think the Apr 2020 round will happen?
3. Will the recent layoffs and impact on economy have a long time impact on immigration - especially 189 & 190?

Cheers


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi all,

Did anyone received an email stating--You have received a message in SkillSelect.

I received this email today, after that I checked my EOI, but no correspondence or message was there.

Please suggest.


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Did anyone received an email stating--You have received a message in SkillSelect.
> 
> ...



i received same sort of email when my PTE scores were about to expire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Did anyone received an email stating--You have received a message in SkillSelect.
> 
> ...


I got this message when my points updated automatically due to additional work experience gained. Have your points changed?


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

kunsal said:


> I got this message when my points updated automatically due to additional work experience gained. Have your points changed?


No, my points got changed on 21st feb 20 and I got the same message at that time, and it was there in correspondence when checked in my EOI. 

But now, nothing is there as a correspondence. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

kunsal said:


> I got this message when my points updated automatically due to additional work experience gained. Have your points changed?


No, my points got changed on 21st feb 20 and I got the same message at that time, and it was there in correspondence when checked in my EOI. 

But now, nothing is there as a correspondence. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi everyone, Hope you all staying safe. 

Can anybody confirm the validity period of PTE results for 189 EOI?

Thanks


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

razer said:


> Hi everyone, Hope you all staying safe.
> 
> Can anybody confirm the validity period of PTE results for 189 EOI?
> 
> Thanks


DHA considers PTE scores taken in the last 36 months.


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

negi said:


> DHA considers PTE scores taken in the last 36 months.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## rsha6113 (Apr 7, 2020)

*232111 Architect*

Hi All

I have applied in February with 85 points in both 189 and 190, what are the chances since it is a non pro rata occupation.

Please share you views, Thanks.


----------



## rsha6113 (Apr 7, 2020)

rsha6113 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have applied in February with 85 points in both 189 and 190, what are the chances since it is a non pro rata occupation.
> 
> Please share you views, Thanks.


Also, my application is with non skilled partner, only can claim english points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rsha6113 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have applied in February with 85 points in both 189 and 190, what are the chances since it is a non pro rata occupation.
> 
> Please share you views, Thanks.


You can get a very basic idea from Iscah website for your 189 chances 
No one can predict state sponsorship 

Cheers


----------



## ajchak84 (Dec 13, 2019)

any one received any invite for 85 points ? looks like my EOI validity will be over by the time , the invite arises.. currently on 75 points and working to add 10 more points once ACS + EN are done for my spouse. Secondly for claiming 5 points for EN, is the requirement for Functional or Competent EN?
Thanks Again!


----------



## rakimadadi (Mar 1, 2020)

divyesh.sethi said:


> kunsal said:
> 
> 
> > I got this message when my points updated automatically due to additional work experience gained. Have your points changed?
> ...



I have a doubt here. When your experience points automatically got updated, was there change in “Date of Effect” or was it the old date only?


----------



## ninja87 (Nov 11, 2018)

Hello Guys.. I'm on 90 points for 189 with 261313 job code and DOE 7th April 2020. When can I expect an invite?

Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ninja87 said:


> Hello Guys.. I'm on 90 points for 189 with 261313 job code and DOE 7th April 2020. When can I expect an invite?
> 
> Sent from my RMX1901 using Tapatalk


Check Iscah website for a rough estimate 
But beware that they are more often wrong then right

Cheers


----------



## RajaKoushik (Apr 3, 2020)

RajaKoushik said:


> Thanks for your reply. The medicals for me, my wife and my daughter has been completed in Februalry 2019. But we have not received any request for my son's medicals who was born in July 2019.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Raja


Would I need to have a medicals done for my new born as well? He is born in Australia though.

Just conscious that I have received the invite over a year back and yet to get the final confirmation.


----------



## negi (Dec 11, 2019)

rakimadadi said:


> I have a doubt here. When your experience points automatically got updated, was there change in “Date of Effect” or was it the old date only?


DOE automatically changes whenever there is an increase/decrease in points in skillselect.


----------



## hjs3210 (Dec 30, 2019)

Wow now we can access the eoi data in real time. Have you guys checked?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RajaKoushik said:


> Would I need to have a medicals done for my new born as well? He is born in Australia though.
> 
> Just conscious that I have received the invite over a year back and yet to get the final confirmation.


Medical clearance is required for baby born in Australia also 
The process is slightly different 
Check with the GP 

Cheers


----------



## rakimadadi (Mar 1, 2020)

hjs3210 said:


> Wow now we can access the eoi data in real time. Have you guys checked?


Can you please provide the link?


----------



## rakimadadi (Mar 1, 2020)

Thanks for the information


----------



## rakimadadi (Mar 1, 2020)

negi said:


> DOE automatically changes whenever there is an increase/decrease in points in skillselect.


Thanks for the Information


----------



## hjs3210 (Dec 30, 2019)

https://api.dynamic.reports.employment.gov.au/anonap/extensions/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hjs3210 said:


> https://api.dynamic.reports.employment.gov.au/anonap/extensions/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


Has this link been released officially?

I would not be surprised if this has come in the public domain by somebody’s negligence 

Cheers


----------



## Aussie dreamz (Feb 20, 2020)

NB said:


> Has this link been released officially?
> 
> I would not be surprised if this has come in the public domain by somebody’s negligence
> 
> Cheers


This link is published on DoHA official website under skillselect.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

hjs3210 said:


> https://api.dynamic.reports.employment.gov.au/anonap/extensions/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html


How reliable is the data available on this website?


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

R.Max said:


> hjs3210 said:
> 
> 
> > https://api.dynamic.reports.employment.gov.au/anonap/extensions/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html
> ...


I believe it is from the same database as skillselect. I guess being troubled from the FOI's it's their way of saying go Play yourself.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

shashkaps said:


> I believe it is from the same database as skillselect. I guess being troubled from the FOI's it's their way of saying go Play yourself.


I am having a hard time trusting the data- coz i was trying to match data with previous FOI and data is not same


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

R.Max said:


> I am having a hard time trusting the data- coz i was trying to match data with previous FOI and data is not same


Might be removal of duplicate or Fake EOI's, nominations, suspensions, withdrawals, etc might be the factor.


----------



## FL31 (Apr 8, 2020)

R.Max said:


> I am having a hard time trusting the data- coz i was trying to match data with previous FOI and data is not same


I tried looking for my EOI, but it does not match any of the records on it


----------



## brs (Apr 5, 2017)

FL31 said:


> I tried looking for my EOI, but it does not match any of the records on it


They might still be working on the app and not updated the data yet. Because when I checked my occupation (2335), it says there are 221 people on 90 points which is quite unlikely unless there are fake EOIs or the data is old.


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

NB said:


> Has this link been released officially?
> 
> I would not be surprised if this has come in the public domain by somebody’s negligence
> 
> Cheers


no, this is an official link. I had requested FOI and I got this link as a reply from them


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

As per the above provided link,
Considering this is close to accurate data

This is the number of submitted EOIs for Non-Pro Rata Occupations (9649)

And
The other screenshot is for Pro-rata occupations (26821 submitted)


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

what is the difference between EOI submitted and EOI lodged?


----------



## RajaKoushik (Apr 3, 2020)

NB said:


> Medical clearance is required for baby born in Australia also
> The process is slightly different
> Check with the GP
> 
> Cheers


Yet to receive any comms from Immigrations regarding his medicals. Would I need to wait for it or just go ahead with the medicals?

I had to add him to my 457 and had a round of medicals done anyways. I have uploaded the results for that as well. Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RajaKoushik said:


> Yet to receive any comms from Immigrations regarding his medicals. Would I need to wait for it or just go ahead with the medicals?
> 
> I had to add him to my 457 and had a round of medicals done anyways. I have uploaded the results for that as well. Thanks


When was the last medical done for the baby ?
If it’s within 1 year, then you would probably not have to do any thing again


Cheers


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

R.Max said:


> I am having a hard time trusting the data- coz i was trying to match data with previous FOI and data is not same


I am playing with it for last 20 minutes. I believe it's correct. Just now I did a quick check by entering my EOI id on the search bar. I got my eoi details. :clap2:


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

shashkaps said:


> I believe it is from the same database as skillselect. I guess being troubled from the FOI's it's their way of saying go Play yourself.


Yes, It's Reliable too.


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

*Query*

How did you split data in pro/non-pro rate. Kind find data field. 



AussieStudent2014 said:


> As per the above provided link,
> Considering this is close to accurate data
> 
> This is the number of submitted EOIs for Non-Pro Rata Occupations (9649)
> ...


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

In the new EOI to pull the data if we want to check the number of EOI as of today. What should be the date range ? 

7/01/2020 (March EOI Cleared for BA) till today 

OR

the default date which is from 2014 to till today? 

** Reason i am asking is coz the number of EOI in submitted stage should be the same which are not.


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

R.Max said:


> In the new EOI to pull the data if we want to check the number of EOI as of today. What should be the date range ?
> 
> 7/01/2020 (March EOI Cleared for BA) till today
> 
> ...


It should be 7/01/2020 till today


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

frankboy said:


> I am playing with it for last 20 minutes. I believe it's correct. Just now I did a quick check by entering my EOI id on the search bar. I got my eoi details. :clap2:


I am trying to Copy my EOI number in the search bar but not able to get any info.??


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

Mr. said:


> I am trying to Copy my EOI number in the search bar but not able to get any info.??


You can check it with the EOI Reference Number


----------



## vsh2589 (Jan 27, 2020)

I think submitted means you arw not yet invited, while lodged means someone invited and lodged visa.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

Harshala said:


> You can check it with the EOI Reference Number


I am trying to .. but i cant seem to see any data


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

I think there is a possibility that the invitation round might happen tonight because of the Easter holidays. As I remember, last year the same period we had a similar case. Can anyone remember such a case?


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

For some reason, the date of effect on this EOI application is not the same DOE as on skillselect. It is rather when your EOI was *created* which is bizarre and inconsistent. Got caught out by this and became worried that my EOI was not actually in the system until I expanded the date range.


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

anuragkhetan said:


> How did you split data in pro/non-pro rate. Kind find data field.


I think this is a very good sign now as department of home affairs becoming transparent when it comes to eoi data. Many thousands will get benefitted from the real time data. 

Good luck everyone !!


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

razer said:


> I think there is a possibility that the invitation round might happen tonight because of the Easter holidays. As I remember, last year the same period we had a similar case. Can anyone remember such a case?


It happened in March 2019 before the Labour Day holiday


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Everyone can find their EOI on the list?? I can't seem to 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## ICT business analyst (Feb 18, 2020)

I assume that the data in the system is inaccurate or the latest date of effect in previous month on the skillselect website is incorrect.
What I mean by this is that when searching for only 90 and above EOIs of ICT Business Analysts from the date of 07/01/2020 which is mentioned as the latest date of effect in the previous month, it shows only about 100 EOIs. However, if you search the same from the April 2018 which is within 24 months from today, it shows about 200 EOIs.
As we all know that there might be more updated EOIs, but it has be shown when searching from the latest date of effect. 
It does not make sense as once you update your EOI, the DOE can not be earlier than 01/07/2020. 

Please share if anyone understood better! 

Cheers.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

ICT business analyst said:


> I assume that the data in the system is inaccurate or the latest date of effect in previous month on the skillselect website is incorrect.
> 
> What I mean by this is that when searching for only 90 and above EOIs of ICT Business Analysts from the date of 07/01/2020 which is mentioned as the latest date of effect in the previous month, it shows only about 100 EOIs. However, if you search the same from the April 2018 which is within 24 months from today, it shows about 200 EOIs.
> 
> ...


I checked and couldn't get the numbers from Apr 2019. Any luck @R.Max?

Cheers


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

ICT business analyst said:


> I assume that the data in the system is inaccurate or the latest date of effect in previous month on the skillselect website is incorrect.
> What I mean by this is that when searching for only 90 and above EOIs of ICT Business Analysts from the date of 07/01/2020 which is mentioned as the latest date of effect in the previous month, it shows only about 100 EOIs. However, if you search the same from the April 2018 which is within 24 months from today, it shows about 200 EOIs.
> As we all know that there might be more updated EOIs, but it has be shown when searching from the latest date of effect.
> It does not make sense as once you update your EOI, the DOE can not be earlier than 01/07/2020.
> ...


As I said in a former message, Date of effect on the new EOI app is not the same DOE that we see in the skillselect portal. In the EOI app, it is the date you created which can differ, for many people, from the date of effect.


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

Kuta said:


> I checked and couldn't get the numbers from Apr 2019. Any luck @R.Max?
> 
> Cheers


I am not sure about the data as mentioned about the date of effect and EOI. 

should we consider 7/01 to till date is the correct data - 127 EOI 

Or 

complete range - around 265 EOI to consider


----------



## R.Max (Jan 14, 2020)

ICT business analyst said:


> I assume that the data in the system is inaccurate or the latest date of effect in previous month on the skillselect website is incorrect.
> What I mean by this is that when searching for only 90 and above EOIs of ICT Business Analysts from the date of 07/01/2020 which is mentioned as the latest date of effect in the previous month, it shows only about 100 EOIs. However, if you search the same from the April 2018 which is within 24 months from today, it shows about 200 EOIs.
> As we all know that there might be more updated EOIs, but it has be shown when searching from the latest date of effect.
> It does not make sense as once you update your EOI, the DOE can not be earlier than 01/07/2020.
> ...


Okay i think i have figured this out- 

You need to set the range from 2014 to till date. 

when the data comes out the first column As At Date- which is current snap shot of the data. 

it does not consider the DOE date rather EOI when it was created (fair enough) provided EOI is only valid for 2 years you can either set the range dating back 2years or 4 years. (which gives the same data) 

still it gives us the fair bit of idea for Business analyst 

there are 268 people on 90 points currently. 

If 1000 invites given 100 EOI will be cleared 
and 1750 invites gives 140 EOI will be cleared.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

R.Max said:


> I am not sure about the data as mentioned about the date of effect and EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Cheers


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

R.Max said:


> Okay i think i have figured this out-
> 
> You need to set the range from 2014 to till date.
> 
> ...


Good one @R.Max! 

Cheers


----------



## LifeisCruel (Mar 13, 2020)

Kuta said:


> Good one @R.Max!
> 
> Cheers


Hi, i have been playing around and figured there are 67 EOI’s for 2611 at 90 points after 7 Jan 2020 to 29 Feb 2020. My DOE IS 25 Feb so safe to say i will get an invite if 1000 round happens. What do you think, is the data below accurate?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

anuragkhetan said:


> How did you split data in pro/non-pro rate. Kind find data field.


By selecting only Pro rata occupation codes and then reversing the selection to get Non Pro Rata


----------



## anuragkhetan (Jun 17, 2019)

Yes, I understood 



AussieStudent2014 said:


> By selecting only Pro rata occupation codes and then reversing the selection to get Non Pro Rata


----------



## Soniaku (Feb 25, 2020)

Is invitations round happening today?


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

R.Max said:


> Kuta said:
> 
> 
> > I checked and couldn't get the numbers from Apr 2019. Any luck @R.Max?
> ...


I have the same question- 
My DOE is 3/11/2019 for 263312 code with 85 points ( non pro rata) - So to check number of people with 85 points ahead of me - i shall filter on EOI status as SUBMITTED and select date range as : 8/3/2019 ( last date till when 85 pointers got cleared for non pro rata) to 3/11/2019 (my DoE) OR default 2014 date to 3/11/2019 ?? 

How are you checking for yourself?


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

Soniaku said:


> Is invitations round happening today?


It would have happened already if had to today .I think it will now happen on monday - 13th april . Thought anyone ?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Kanigargk said:


> It would have happened already if had to today .I think it will now happen on monday - 13th april . Thought anyone ?


The rounds are automated so holidays don't matter. If it is to happen, it will happen today.

High possibility of no rounds or very less number of invites (100 per month) for this quarter, however in my opinion.


----------



## ICT business analyst (Feb 18, 2020)

*following comments...*



R.Max said:


> Okay i think i have figured this out-
> 
> You need to set the range from 2014 to till date.
> 
> ...


=====================================================
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Hello Everyone.

It seems as if the April round has already happened!!!!!
I am playing with this new skill select app and when I select the DOE as 29/01/2020 (which is the cutoff date of the march round) to 10/04/2020, I can already see some invites.

I am really surprised!!!!!!

Does any of you guys have a clue?

Thanks 
Sunny.


----------



## rs12 (Jul 19, 2019)

29-01 has already been invited, please filter feom 30-01


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks.

I have tried various dates after 29/01/2020. I can observe that some people have been invited. In fact under various different categories, such as 189, 491. etc.

Any suggestions guys?


----------



## juni_001 (Dec 31, 2019)

hasn't happened. set 14/03/2020(the day after the last invitation) ~ current. no one in invited status


----------



## Sunpreet (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks @ Juni_001.

Your observation seems correct. All the best everyone for this months-round.


----------



## RTC_BR (Jan 11, 2020)

By the way, this app doesn't work with live data.
In the app overview it shows the data is from yesterday.


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

RTC_BR said:


> By the way, this app doesn't work with live data.
> In the app overview it shows the data is from yesterday.


It was getting updated everyday for the past 2 day, except today (it being a holiday I guess)


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Half an hour past midnight. So no or very little round like I felt. 😌


----------



## Amy95 (Nov 19, 2018)

Any invites yet?


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Half an hour to go guys. Not midnight yet. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## shan96 (Nov 10, 2019)

I received my invite at 12;58 a.m. on 10th January (Melbourne time). So calm down if nothing at sharp 12 .


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

No need for anyone to get so excited. I recon we should be happy if a round happens. At this stage, no point hoping for a big round. That might be too much of an ask unfortunately.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

haroon154 said:


> No need for anyone to get so excited. I recon we should be happy if a round happens. At this stage, no point hoping for a big round. That might be too much of an ask unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Yes I feel the same. Highly likely that no round will take place tonight.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> No need for anyone to get so excited. I recon we should be happy if a round happens. At this stage, no point hoping for a big round. That might be too much of an ask unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


True that


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

I presume the round will happen only after Easter holidays.


----------



## LifeisCruel (Mar 13, 2020)

adumithu said:


> I presume the round will happen only after Easter holidays.


It is not 12 am yet, am i missing something?


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

adumithu said:


> I presume the round will happen only after Easter holidays.


It just turned 12 am AEST. So better to wait till 12:30am to be sure.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

No invite guys. Go to bed 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeisCruel (Mar 13, 2020)

haroon154 said:


> No invite guys. Go to bed
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Maybe wait till 1:30 am, march round also wasn’t exactly at 12


----------



## Amy95 (Nov 19, 2018)

Someone got invited for Civil at 95


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

1 Civil Engineer 95 points invite reported an invite on ISCAH FB page. Looks like a minuscule round lol.


----------



## aps26 (Jul 5, 2017)

Anyone invited?


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

aps26 said:


> Anyone invited?


Not yet


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

frankboy said:


> Not yet


Not yet


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

kunsal said:


> 1 Civil Engineer 95 points invite reported an invite on ISCAH FB page. Looks like a minuscule round lol.


Unless you are at 95+ points you won't be invited. Looks like a 100 round after all.


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

You can visit the Skillselect API link previously posted and pretty much work out exactly how many invites were sent.

The data will be available in a day or two.


----------



## dex1992 (Jan 7, 2020)

I am not sure the one post claiming to have received an invite is accurate. On 11th Marchas well someone claimed they had received an invite even though DHA didn't release any. My friend with 95 in 2613 hasn't received an invite either.


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

dex1992 said:


> I am not sure the one post claiming to have received an invite is accurate. On 11th Marchas well someone claimed they had received an invite even though DHA didn't release any. My friend with 95 in 2613 hasn't received an invite either.


I was just going to say the same. Thank you so much for your post. Atleast we got to know that a person with 95 didn’t get an invite.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

dex1992 said:


> I am not sure the one post claiming to have received an invite is accurate. On 11th Marchas well someone claimed they had received an invite even though DHA didn't release any. My friend with 95 in 2613 hasn't received an invite either.


In December round noone reported an invite here but one person on ISCAH's FB page did. This is normal when there is a very small round... so I think the round has happened.

What was your friend's DOE btw?


----------



## Rajesh533 (Mar 11, 2020)

Whatever might be the DOE, 2613 with 95 would have easily got an invite if the round might have happened (just my view  )


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Rajesh533 said:


> Whatever might be the DOE, 2613 with 95 would have easily got an invite if the round might have happened (just my view
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. For September 2019, for 100 round not all 85 (now 95) pointers were invited. In fact, a one month backlog was generated for 85 pointers. 🙂


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

All of them are 100 pointers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

czxbnb said:


> All of them are 100 pointers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure that the round happened?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

czxbnb said:


> All of them are 100 pointers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That settles it. It's a 100 round like I thought. 🙂


----------



## czxbnb (Dec 10, 2019)

kunsal said:


> That settles it. It's a 100 round like I thought. 🙂



Unlikely 100 invitations, should be even less than 50, or only 491 invited. At least one of them are 491


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

ok so I am guessing they have had this round for the sake of it. I am having a gut feeling that once this Corona pandemic is over, thins might change drastically in terms of immigration


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

sidney_jec said:


> ok so I am guessing they have had this round for the sake of it. I am having a gut feeling that once this Corona pandemic is over, thins might change drastically in terms of immigration


I guys you mean change in a positive direction, right? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lolly21 (Mar 8, 2020)

Sunpreet said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have tried various dates after 29/01/2020. I can observe that some people have been invited. In fact under various different categories, such as 189, 491. etc.
> 
> Any suggestions guys?


How are people observing the invites please?


----------



## sidney_jec (Dec 20, 2019)

anirbna said:


> I guys you mean change in a positive direction, right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


it is a black hole to be honest. I think globalization will take a hit in near term. I could be completely wrong though


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

sidney_jec said:


> anirbna said:
> 
> 
> > I guys you mean change in a positive direction, right?
> ...


One person reported - Nurse 85 on ISCAH Facebook post.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

It might be only 491 round like march. Even if it is 100 round, 2613 prorata category will have min 20-30 invite ( as per % seen in last rounds). As per the statistics showing after 29/01 there are less than 5 in 100 + point and 8 nos of 95 points. so maximum 13 nos of 95 & above pointers exist in 2613. so the person with 95 point 2613 must have been invited if there was a round.


----------



## Aruna Priyantha (Mar 2, 2020)

I think no invitation round happened today. There is nothing reported in myimmitracker. Only reported civil 95 in iscah cannot be true.


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

@SteveO1 sir, any update on yesterday's round?

Cheers


----------



## frankboy (Aug 16, 2019)

czxbnb said:


> All of them are 100 pointers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only this evidence proves that the round happened. 
One claiming on Iscah comments with 85 points RN is impossible for 189. Let's hear from steven what he says.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

The fact that the invites went upto 1750 from 1000 in the previous months could point to the fact that DHA wants to invite more people. I am not saying this is guaranteed.

But, why else would they increase the number of invites. Just so that they can cut down in the last three months? That doesn't really make any sense. I still have this feeling that they are going to invite a significant number in the coming rounds. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## minaando (Sep 8, 2016)

My friend got an invitation for 2613 with 100pt. It seems to be a very small round.


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

minaando said:


> My friend got an invitation for 2613 with 100pt. It seems to be a very small round.


Is it 491 family sponsorship?


----------



## minaando (Sep 8, 2016)

Harshala said:


> Is it 491 family sponsorship?


No, it's 189.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Skill Select round - 11th April 2020
-----------------------------------------------

We have details of 4 invites (2 confirmed) for 491 family sponsored last night. 

We have details of 8 invites (4 confirmed) for 189 

Seems the 189 round did proceed on very low numbers of around 200 or less.

More details during the day - we will update this thread

(Any questions please email to [email protected] or DM on facebook)

Don't follow next two rounds if you aren't at 95+ points. Only geniuses are allowed into Australia. 😂


----------



## ajay.bangani (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi everyone, I have been following this forum for over 5 months now and really appreciate everyone's comments. I have submitted EOI with DOE 19/11/19 and 90 points under 2335 (mechanical engineering). I was unlucky in March 2020, since the last DOE for my occupation was 18/11. What are the expectations for the next few months?


----------



## Vicky2020 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

Iscah already reported 8 invites of 189 with 4 confirmed  this is so hopeless.


----------



## Harshala (Oct 14, 2019)

minaando said:


> No, it's 189.


What’s your friend’s occupation?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

ParoP said:


> It might be only 491 round like march. Even if it is 100 round, 2613 prorata category will have min 20-30 invite ( as per % seen in last rounds). As per the statistics showing after 29/01 there are less than 5 in 100 + point and 8 nos of 95 points. so maximum 13 nos of 95 & above pointers exist in 2613. so the person with 95 point 2613 must have been invited if there was a round.


Remember someone calling me a pessimist when I said a 100 round will happen and now it has turned out to be true. 

DHA likes to give you hope that a big round will happen and then shells out 100 invitations rounds. This gives them immense satisfaction and they will continue to do it for the next two rounds atleast.


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

It seems there wont be more invitations for 90 pointers this FY. Let's hope for better news from July for next FY.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

Australia is facing the pandemic of the virus atm, I don't think anyone would like to invite anyone to come over now. There are heaps of other important things to care about. It's the end of this FY for 189 invitation, everyone should be going with other options


----------



## Suren019 (Oct 22, 2019)

For last 3 years, we have witnessed very unpleasant 189 invitation rounds in Australia. My view point is that, 189 invitation rounds will not stabilise for at least a year. I hope many of you already have back up or alternative like which part of the world you're going to build your career. 

All the best wishes.

Regards,
Suren


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Vicky2020 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Iscah already reported 8 invites of 189 with 4 confirmed  this is so hopeless.


And how does Iscah cross check if that is true?


----------



## jags007 (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm not sure if I am filtering the EOI data correctly but here is a discrepancy I could see on the EOI status for invitations. Could someone clarify about this.
Per the screenshots here, a person with 90 points with EOI on 11/2/2020 has been invited but folks who have 90 points before 11/2/2020 hasn't been invited. I am a bit confused.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

kayan said:


> Vicky2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


It’s the same way how they do it for other months. It’s upto to believe it or not. For official confirmation wait for a month


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jags007 said:


> I'm not sure if I am filtering the EOI data correctly but here is a discrepancy I could see on the EOI status for invitations. Could someone clarify about this.
> Per the screenshots here, a person with 90 points with EOI on 11/2/2020 has been invited but folks who have 90 points before 11/2/2020 hasn't been invited. I am a bit confused.


If the applicant has suspended his eoi, he will not be invited 

Cheers


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> It’s the same way how they do it for other months. It’s upto to believe it or not. For official confirmation wait for a month


last month Iscah changed their version multiple times. It is actually very weird no one has posted on Expat with their details of 189. Not even a single one. Anyway, do not have anything except Iscah at the moment.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

kayan said:


> Silentpoison said:
> 
> 
> > It’s the same way how they do it for other months. It’s upto to believe it or not. For official confirmation wait for a month
> ...


In the previous pages here, one said a friend of theirs received an invite for 2613, 189.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

kayan said:


> Vicky2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


From their clients maybe..


https://www.iscah.com/unofficial-april-11th-skill-select-result-189-491-family-sponsored/


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

kayan said:


> Silentpoison said:
> 
> 
> > It’s the same way how they do it for other months. It’s upto to believe it or not. For official confirmation wait for a month
> ...


I do not have any intention to promote any third party . But last time they posted only one change after confirming with DHA and not multiple versions. Iscah collects details from various client and their own clients to publish details. Their predictions might go wrong. Even other reliable consultants have posted the same. We need to accept the fact that this is a low invite round considering various reasons.


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> I do not have any intention to promote any third party . But last time they posted only one change after confirming with DHA and not multiple versions. Iscah collects details from various client and their own clients to publish details. Their predictions might go wrong. Even other reliable consultants have posted the same. We need to accept the fact that this is a low invite round considering various reasons.


Agreed, multiple is a wrong word. For March 2020 round they changed their stance once (initially they stated very clearly there was a round, later said no round). 

For April 2020 round now that they posted on their website - predictions. So sadly it happened with very low number.


----------



## minaando (Sep 8, 2016)

cutiepie25 said:


> In the previous pages here, one said a friend of theirs received an invite for 2613, 189.


Yes, my close friend got it with 100pt for 261313.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

jags007 said:


> I'm not sure if I am filtering the EOI data correctly but here is a discrepancy I could see on the EOI status for invitations. Could someone clarify about this.
> Per the screenshots here, a person with 90 points with EOI on 11/2/2020 has been invited but folks who have 90 points before 11/2/2020 hasn't been invited. I am a bit confused.


I am not sure how that is possible. We are at 90 point in 261313 category with doe 05/02/2020 and have not received any invitation yet. EOI not in suspended status.


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

Silentpoison said:


> We need to accept the fact that this is a low invite round considering various reasons.


Given the circumstances, we should be relieved that there even was a round. They could have easily suspended all points EOI programs until further notice. Their choice to continue is at least a positive signal.


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Any news about updated occupation list that was to be released in March ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Guys, when will DHA release the planning level for FY20/21? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dho1991 (Dec 28, 2017)

Guys, are we sure april round was run yesterday? Based on the skillSelect app, There are only 6 EOI invited/lodged with DOE between the 13/03/2020 and 11/04/2020. One of them is the one that was confirmed by one of the agencies: 2613 - 100 points and the rest are 'Registered Nurses' with fewer points, I can't explain how they have been invited. 
Note that the Data from this app was last updated with info up to 11/04/2020 (after the 'invitation'). 
Any ideas? A round of ~10 invitations?


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

dho1991 said:


> Guys, are we sure april round was run yesterday? Based on the skillSelect app, There are only 6 EOI invited/lodged with DOE between the 13/03/2020 and 11/04/2020. One of them is the one that was confirmed by one of the agencies: 2613 - 100 points and the rest are 'Registered Nurses' with fewer points, I can't explain how they have been invited.
> Note that the Data from this app was last updated with info up to 11/04/2020 (after the 'invitation').
> Any ideas? A round of ~10 invitations?


A round indeed happened but the numbers are expected to be 100 or below. There have 8 confirmed invites all 100 and 95 pointers.


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

dho1991 said:


> Guys, are we sure april round was run yesterday? Based on the skillSelect app, There are only 6 EOI invited/lodged with DOE between the 13/03/2020 and 11/04/2020. One of them is the one that was confirmed by one of the agencies: 2613 - 100 points and the rest are 'Registered Nurses' with fewer points, I can't explain how they have been invited.
> Note that the Data from this app was last updated with info up to 11/04/2020 (after the 'invitation').
> Any ideas? A round of ~10 invitations?


I do agree with you, I was able to generate the below numbers.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

razer said:


> I do agree with you, I was able to generate the below numbers.


I don't think the app is accurate. There are some problems associated with doe on the app I have noticed.

In regards to whether the round happened or not, I would trust iscah when they say the round has happened. They did say they confirmed around 4 invites. They are usually right when it comes to data regarding rounds. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jattt (Nov 21, 2019)

razer said:


> I do agree with you, I was able to generate the below numbers.



I can’t understand how is this even possible. I am Registered nurse sitting at 90 points and have not received any invite yet. how come these nurses got invited with 70 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

dho1991 said:


> Guys, are we sure april round was run yesterday? Based on the skillSelect app, There are only 6 EOI invited/lodged with DOE between the 13/03/2020 and 11/04/2020. One of them is the one that was confirmed by one of the agencies: 2613 - 100 points and the rest are 'Registered Nurses' with fewer points, I can't explain how they have been invited.
> Note that the Data from this app was last updated with info up to 11/04/2020 (after the 'invitation').
> Any ideas? A round of ~10 invitations?


The Skill Select Qlik app has latest data available with "As at Date 11/04/2020 00:00" This is the first column when you generate a table. So that is prior round (round as per Iscah and only Iscah happened on after 11/04 12 night). You have to wait till data is loaded for As at date 12/04/2020 00:00. Then you can select "Invited" based on that and subtract with 11/04/2020 00:00. That will give you the answer. Right now, probably you can not do the check easily unless you check individual records (that is possible from the same app) and can find out a column that specifies something equivalent to As at date (which basically tells the data is taken post the potential round last Friday). Because as of now, the site says data was loaded 12/04/2020 07:32 - there is a possibility data is already fed, just that from "As at date" column you will not get 12/04 timestamp.


----------



## kayan (Dec 10, 2017)

Jattt said:


> I can’t understand how is this even possible. I am Registered nurse sitting at 90 points and have not received any invite yet. how come these nurses got invited with 70 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My theory on that is, an old "Invited" EOI stays in the system unless it expires. So low points are actually old EOIs (selected in past rounds) and candidate didn't Lodge the application. Because once Lodged, the status of that record would change from "Invited" to "Lodged". Those may be 1) Fake EOIs, 2) Duplicate EOIs, 3) Simple didn't lodge for some other reasons. Unless removed from system - those are bound to come.


----------



## StevenO1 (May 28, 2014)

The data has not been loaded .. no data past midnight 10/04/2020 has been yet.


----------



## dho1991 (Dec 28, 2017)

I found the invitations on the App. We need to set the app as follow: 'As at Date: 11/04/2020' 'As at time: 03:00' since we are considering the app to run before that time and date (after the invtation round). If you do that, you can see all the invitations previously mentioned.


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

dho1991 said:


> I found the invitations on the App. We need to set the app as follow: 'As at Date: 11/04/2020' 'As at time: 03:00' since we are considering the app to run before that time and date (after the invtation round). If you do that, you can see all the invitations previously mentioned.



Can you send a photo? The site keeps on crashing on my end.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

dho1991 said:


> I found the invitations on the App. We need to set the app as follow: 'As at Date: 11/04/2020' 'As at time: 03:00' since we are considering the app to run before that time and date (after the invtation round). If you do that, you can see all the invitations previously mentioned.


Yes, I found 41 invitations for people having DOE at 10th March 2020 or later all at a minimum of 95 points. Looks like a 50 to 100 invitation round.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

It appears to be 43 invites with last month.

More EOIs could be of older DOE who also got invited. So maybe it was a 100 invite round


----------



## MarlenB (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi all, 

just curious, but is this lack of invitations due to the current pandemic taking over the world? Or is it just something that happens? Are some months better for applying than others?

Thanks for your answers in advance. 

Marlen


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

MarlenB said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just curious, but is this lack of invitations due to the current pandemic taking over the world? Or is it just something that happens? Are some months better for applying than others?
> 
> ...


Usually at the start of FY, there are bigger rounds but it all depends on DoHA. They decide how many invites they send each round but the current pandemic is certainly influencing department's decisions.


----------



## evanb (Feb 10, 2020)

MarlenB said:


> just curious, but is this lack of invitations due to the current pandemic taking over the world? Or is it just something that happens? Are some months better for applying than others?


Both. We don't know exactly how many invitations were sent for April, but let's assume it was 100. This was the same number as April, May, June, August and September 2019. Low numbers have happened in the past when they're wanted to reduce numbers for various reasons (clearing backlogs, meeting targets, etc).


----------



## StevenO1 (May 28, 2014)

mustafa01 said:


> It appears to be 43 invites with last month.
> 
> More EOIs could be of older DOE who also got invited. So maybe it was a 100 invite round


This table looks nothing like the correct data
The points invited are at 70 all the way up to around 120 points ?? That is not right

The skill select data has not been updated yet past midnight of the 10th April 2020


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

StevenO1 said:


> This table looks nothing like the correct data
> The points invited are at 70 all the way up to around 120 points ?? That is not right
> 
> The skill select data has not been updated yet past midnight of the 10th April 2020


They could just add a Date Invited column to clear all the confusion.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

New Zealand has temporarily stopped few migration programs. We should be happy that at least a round happened instead of suspension. After all home citizens comes to priority for any country in this situation. It’s just not Oz, h1b holders are in a different panic state. It’s a global situation. Just hope for the best in future.


----------



## StevenO1 (May 28, 2014)

Data has just been uploaded to the app

... and now gone again . That was strange, it had new EOIs lodged 11/4/2020 now gone again ?
Hmmmm


----------



## Kuta (Jan 29, 2020)

StevenO1 said:


> Data has just been uploaded to the app


Thanks @StevenO1. Is it a 100 invite round?

Cheers


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

mustafa01 said:


> It appears to be 43 invites with last month.
> 
> More EOIs could be of older DOE who also got invited. So maybe it was a 100 invite round


May I know what is the app that you guys are referring to?


----------



## AussizMig (Jun 7, 2017)

Ethika said:


> May I know what is the app that you guys are referring to?


This one I believe..

https://api.dynamic.reports.employm...ct_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lolly21 (Mar 8, 2020)

AussizMig said:


> This one I believe..
> 
> https://api.dynamic.reports.employm...ct_EOI_Data/hSKLS02_SkillSelect_EOI_Data.html
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Thank you - its quite difficult to use isn't it!


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

AussizMig said:


> Ethika said:
> 
> 
> > May I know what is the app that you guys are referring to?
> ...



I have a question- 
My DOE is 3/11/2019 for 263312 code with 85 points ( non pro rata) - So to check number of people with 85 points ahead of me - i shall filter on EOI status as SUBMITTED and select date range as : 8/3/2019 ( last date till when 85 pointers got cleared for non pro rata) to 3/11/2019 (my DoE) OR default 2014 date to 3/11/2019 ?? 

How are you checking for yourself?


----------



## Lolly21 (Mar 8, 2020)

Kanigargk said:


> I have a question-
> My DOE is 3/11/2019 for 263312 code with 85 points ( non pro rata) - So to check number of people with 85 points ahead of me - i shall filter on EOI status as SUBMITTED and select date range as : 8/3/2019 ( last date till when 85 pointers got cleared for non pro rata) to 3/11/2019 (my DoE) OR default 2014 date to 3/11/2019 ??
> 
> How are you checking for yourself?


Will be interesting to see how you get on. My code is 232111 with 85 points (non pro rata) EOI submitted 14.10.19. So we will be pretty similar.


----------



## RajaKoushik (Apr 3, 2020)

NB said:


> When was the last medical done for the baby ?
> If it’s within 1 year, then you would probably not have to do any thing again
> 
> 
> Cheers


Yes, it as done within the last 1 year.

Thanks


----------



## dho1991 (Dec 28, 2017)

Jattt said:


> I can’t understand how is this even possible. I am Registered nurse sitting at 90 points and have not received any invite yet. how come these nurses got invited with 70 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's because they were invited through another visa, e.g. 190; using the same EOI, so what they system is saying is that this EOI has been invited. 
You can do the test with the EOI that got 120 points, if you select 189 and 190, you can see that this EOI has been invited to both visas which is impossible.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Do we have a link for may 2020.


----------



## Mr. (Oct 18, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Do we have a link for may 2020.


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ralia/1499390-189-invitations-may-2020-a.html


----------



## jobs4avinash (Feb 19, 2020)

*491 family sponsored VISA*

Anyone got invited with 85 points for 491 - Family sponsored Visa , Job code - 261313. Any chances of getting invited in April ?


----------



## lukash1337 (Oct 27, 2019)

50 invites. Anyone else laughing?


----------



## Kanigargk (Jan 16, 2020)

lukash1337 said:


> 50 invites. Anyone else laughing?


I know rightt!! 
They have taken 50 only in this round for 189, what do you think , will they give similar or more in next two rounds before the end of FY? Because they haven’t met their quota yet.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Kanigargk said:


> I know rightt!!
> They have taken 50 only in this round for 189, what do you think , will they give similar or more in next two rounds before the end of FY? Because they haven’t met their quota yet.


It is good to be hopeful but one should also expect similar rounds untilt he end of FY.

There is no legal obligation on Department to meet their quota.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

people are literally at 120 points


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

mjke1337 said:


> people are literally at 120 points


Can you give us a link? 0_0


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

cutiepie25 said:


> Can you give us a link? 0_0


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1497888-189-invitations-april-2020-a-35.html#post15080458


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

mjke1337 said:


> people are literally at 120 points


Meanwhile, SA invites a Chef with 55 pts or NSW a plumber with 65 pts.

It is becoming ridiculous.


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Neb Ulozny said:


> Meanwhile, SA invites a Chef with 55 pts or NSW a plumber with 65 pts.
> 
> It is becoming ridiculous.


The minimum is 65 points; not possible to get invited at 55 points


----------

